# Kann Warhammer Online noch erfolgreich sein?



## Ferox21 (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

der Titel sagt es ja schon, aber ich will nochmal genauer auf meine Absichten mit diesem Thema eingehen.

Ich persönlich freue mich schon sehr lange auf Warhammer Online, sogar schon länger als ich WoW spiele (immerhin war die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online eine echte Odyssey). Nunhabe ich Age of Conan angetestet und mir persönlich hat es schonsehr gefallen, aber ich spiele es aus dem Grund nicht weiter, weil ich mich stark auf Warhammer Online stürzen wollte und dann bis zum Jahresende noch beim guten alten World of Warcraft bleiben wollte.

Nur mittlerweile stelle ich mir nach immer neuen Videos zu Warhammer Online mit auch immer besserer Grafik trotzdem die Frage ob nicht doch das Kampfsystem, was ja immerhin gut 60-70 Prozent des Spiels ausmachen wird, nicht doch mittlerweile durch WoW zu ausgelutscht ist mit Auto-Attacken und Buttengesteuerten Angriffen mit globalem Cooldown.

Sicher, Warhammer Online wird einige neue Sachen bringen, die andere Spiele ganz oder nur teilweise haben. Namentlich wären dies das Realmweite PVP wo jede meiner Aktionen einen kleinen, aber dennoch wichtigen Beitrag zum Erfolg meiner Fraktion leisten werden, die Public Quests die sich erstmal wirklich sehr cool anhören, wo ich aber die Gefahr sehe, dass sie schnell zu langweilig werden und sie Leute nur wegen bestimmtem Loot mehrmals widerholen. Und zum Schluss das Tome of Knowledge, was weit über das Buch der Taten von Herr der Ringe Online hinausgeht und doch auch ein neues und interessantes Feature darstellt.

Außerdem dürfte die sehr lange Beta-Phase sicherstellen, dass das Spiel größtenteils Bugfrei und lauffähig in den Handelkommt.

Dennoch, wird dies reichen, um am Ende des Jahres erfolgreich zu sein, um sich zu amortisieren und sich dadurch über eine lange Zeit selbst zu tragen? Oder wird das alte und konventionelle Kampfsystem und die eher funktionale Grafik, die irgendwo zwischen WoW und HrRO liegt zum Stolperstein um einen größeren Erfolg zu verhindern? Und werden Leute, die zwar Warhammer Online spielen wollten, jetzt aber mit Age of Conan Spaß haben, wirklich dazu bereit sein, allein wegen dem RVR und dem Tome einen "Quasi-Rückschritt" zu Warhammer Online zu unternehmen?

Ich bin also gespannt wie ihr das seht.
Seid ihr mittlerweile auch ins Grübeln gekommen, oder sehe ich das alles nur zu negativ...?


----------



## Camillo70 (26. Juni 2008)

also ich finde Warhammer Online ist schon lange Fertig und wird nur noch getestet man sah schon 2006 ingame Vids. 
das war damals bei World of warcraft nicht so. ich will nicht sagen das warhammer eine längerer Produktionszeit hat doch sie wissen genau was sie wollen. Nur der Umsetzung bedarf es noch einiger tests.

Und ich kann dich vllt erliechtern in dem ich dir sage Bei Wow war das genau so ständiges rumgeflame mit wie wollen sie dass den machen? WAAS SO EIN SCHEISS da packe ich ja gleich ein oder das Ks is ja ziemlich dumm. aber Heute is es Das Kompatiblste und Leich zu verstehendste und Übersichtlichste Game der Welt.

mfg Camillo


----------



## Arben (26. Juni 2008)

Ich finde deine Argumente ziemlich Fadenscheinig und habe den Eindruck das du zu diesen Grafikfetischisten gehörst.
Es gibt mehr als Ultrahochaufgelöste Texturen und Hunderte von Polygonen um ein gutes Spiel auszumachen.

Ich werde Warhammer auf jeden Fall anspielen, auch aus dem Grund das es Warhammer ist. Sollte es mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, was ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann, so spiele ich entweder weiter WoW oder kehre den MMO's ganz den Rücken. 

Und was an Autoattack und GlobalCoolDown so schlecht ist weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wenn ich durch bestimmte Combos o.ä. jemanden besiegen will spiele Ich CounterStrike, denn da entscheidet tatsächlich wer der bessere ist durch das Aim und die Reflexe.

Wenn ich so höre wie das bei AOC im PvP abläuft bin ich sogar froh das das System von WAR ein anderes ist.

mfg


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Juni 2008)

Erst einmal vorneweg: Das Kampfsystem besteht im MMOG-Bereich schon seit über 10 Jahren, scheint sich also bewährt zu haben. Und wie man so hört,scheint das AoC-Kampfsystem nicht unbedingt besser zu sein als das altbewährte. Ansonsten verstehe ich das "Problem" nicht? Wer AoC mehr mag,spielt halt AoC, zur Amortisation reichen einem MMOG rund 100.000 Spieler. Das Thema Grafik kann man eh außen vor lassen,da man z.B. an WoW sieht,wie sehr die Leute stylische Comicgrafik einer realeren Grafik vorziehen. Die Rechnung "Direktes Kampfsystem = Modernes Kampfsystem, Realistische Grafik = Bessere Grafik" verpufft dabei ganz schnell.

Was mancher auch ganz vergisst: Der Markt ist groß genug für viele MMOGs. Sicherlich sind bald die Zeiten des einen,großen MMOGs vorbei,wodurch sich die Spielermassen etwas mehr verteilen.

PS: RvR ist schon uralt,das ist noch keine Neuerung,nur weil WoW so etwas nicht hat. Mancher MMOG-Newbie wäre überrascht,was für Dinge es schon vor knapp 10 Jahren im Bereich MMOGs alles gab.


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Nur mittlerweile stelle ich mir nach immer neuen Videos zu Warhammer Online mit auch immer besserer Grafik trotzdem die Frage ob nicht doch das Kampfsystem, was ja immerhin gut 60-70 Prozent des Spiels ausmachen wird, nicht doch mittlerweile durch WoW zu ausgelutscht ist mit Auto-Attacken und Buttengesteuerten Angriffen mit globalem Cooldown.
> 
> Sicher, Warhammer Online wird einige neue Sachen bringen, die andere Spiele ganz oder nur teilweise haben. Namentlich wären dies das Realmweite PVP wo jede meiner Aktionen einen kleinen, aber dennoch wichtigen Beitrag zum Erfolg meiner Fraktion leisten werden, die Public Quests die sich erstmal wirklich sehr cool anhören, wo ich aber die Gefahr sehe, dass sie schnell zu langweilig werden und sie Leute nur wegen bestimmtem Loot mehrmals widerholen. Und zum Schluss das Tome of Knowledge, was weit über das Buch der Taten von Herr der Ringe Online hinausgeht und doch auch ein neues und interessantes Feature darstellt.
> 
> ...



Erfolg =|= hohe Spielerzahl...nur so nebenbei.
Allein wenn es bei einigen 1000 Spielern bleiben WÜRDE..sind sie bereits im Gewinnbereich. (Aussage von Josh)

WAR braucht die AoC Spieler nun wirklich nicht, es zielt auch gar nicht darauf ab.  Warhammer hat eine enorme Fangemeinde...25 Jahre und jeder Table Tob Spieler ist ein potentieller WAR Spieler.
Da besteht nichtmal die Gefahr das es "floppt"

Äh und veraltetes Kampfsystem, bzw WIE WoW.....das ist es nicht. Durch die Aktionspunkte kannst du nicht einfach nur Fähigkeiten spammen, du mußt dir schon überlegen was du wann zündest.

Das mit den PQs siehst du auch ein wenig zu.....wie sag ich es...ein wenig zu sehr WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PQs beeinflussen ja auch den Krieg. Wenn du bei einer PQ zB den PQ im T3 Gebiet CHaostempel betrachtest. (Sterntaler hat ihn erklärt)
Man muß zuerst Gefangene auf dem See retten, dann in den Tempel und Truppen des Chaos töten und am Ende einen Anführer erschlagen.
Das macht man nicht nur wegen Loot. Anführer/Kommandant ausknipsen = sehr schädlich für den Feind.

Und was die Bezeichnung "Quasi-Rückschritt" angeht, das ist es nur was den Grafikbereich angeht......für jeden dem DAS wichtiger ist als eine Schlacht.....kommt bitte nicht nach WAR.
Nochmal AoC ist nicht DIE Konkurenz für WAR, die Spieler die AoC spielen fehlen nicht in WAR. Das sind einfach Spieler die sich für etwas anderes interessieren.


----------



## Lizard King (26. Juni 2008)

laut Entwickler wird das Spiel Picke packe voll an Dingen sein die man machen kann.
wenn es also wirklich genauso unterhält, fesselt und umfangreich ist wie EQ2, LOTRO oder WOW dann wird es auch genügend Spieler finden.
Auch wenn der Focus nur auf PVP/RVR liegt...

aber lasst das Spiel doch erstmal rauskommen bzw. mich in die Open Beta... 
...danach wird es von mir persöhnlich mit Flammen bespuckt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (26. Juni 2008)

Dummer Thread. Vote für close!


----------



## Ferox21 (26. Juni 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Argumente ziemlich Fadenscheinig und habe den Eindruck das du zu diesen Grafikfetischisten gehörst.
> Es gibt mehr als Ultrahochaufgelöste Texturen und Hunderte von Polygonen um ein gutes Spiel auszumachen.



Ähem, ich habe wohl klar ausgedrückt, dass ich immer noch sehr gerne WoW spiele, also kann mir die Grafik relativ egal sein. Nur sieht das ja vielleicht nicht jeder so und wollte gerne eure Meinung hören, die aber recht eindeutig in die Richtung "Grafik ist eher nebensächlich" geht.




Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Dummer Thread. Vote für close!



Und warum bitte? Kannst du das mit irgendwelchen Argumenten unterstreichen?

Es ist nun mal so, dass mir nach langer Zeit der großen Vorfreude auf Warhammer online Zweifel gekommen sind und ich wollte gerne erfahren, wie dies andere Leute der Community sehen. 

Was soll denn daran bitte dumm sein?


Ach ja, addendum:



Moagim schrieb:


> Und was die Bezeichnung "Quasi-Rückschritt" angeht, das ist es nur was den Grafikbereich angeht......für jeden dem DAS wichtiger ist als eine Schlacht.....kommt bitte nicht nach WAR.
> Nochmal AoC ist nicht DIE Konkurenz für WAR, die Spieler die AoC spielen fehlen nicht in WAR. Das sind einfach Spieler die sich für etwas anderes interessieren.



Den Wunsch kann ich dir leider nicht erfüllen, denn ich WERDE Warhammer online Spielen, ob es dir nur passt, oder nicht...


----------



## Arben (26. Juni 2008)

Wieso sollte man Zweigel bekommen nur weil AOC ne bessere Grafik und andere Steuerung hat?...


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Ach ja, addendum:
> 
> 
> 
> Den Wunsch kann ich dir leider nicht erfüllen, denn ich WERDE Warhammer online Spielen, ob es dir nur passt, oder nicht...



So mein Jungchen, wenn du mir so kommst: 
Ich habe dich NICHT angegriffen, also kannst du dir solche unpassenden Sätze wie...ob es dir passt oder nicht....schenken.
Ich sagte es allgemein (weil hier mehr Leute lesen) ich sagte nicht DU, auch nicht KOMM bitte sondern kommt...das ist ein Unterschied. Auser für dich zählt der pluralis majestatis.


----------



## Bloodlight (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  huhu ^^
ich finde das warhammer seht grosses potenzial hat =) 
es ist die perfekte mischung aus pve und pvp wenn ich in wow on komm fragen mich 5 leute ob ich ihnen gold hab und 3 ob ich welches kaufen will , wenn ich dann noch pvp machen will muss ich mich anmelden ,warten und kann dann auf 3 kleinen und einem mittleren schlachtfeld forgegebene dinge machen und gegner hauen ....
aoc mag ich nicht xD ok zugegeben ich bin nicht 18 aber ich würd dran kommen wenn ich es wollte (ich will aber echt nicht) das kampf system gefällt mir nicht und das ganze game ist zu blutig ^^
 in war gibts unzählige schlacht felder ,rvr, städte kampf und ganze länder in denen man sich pvpt =P ich hoffe das war genau die abwechselung ist die das ganze gamertum braucht ...
und ja ich schreibe gerne klein aber noch lieber falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (26. Juni 2008)

Noch mal zu



Moagim schrieb:


> Und was die Bezeichnung "Quasi-Rückschritt" angeht, das ist es nur was den Grafikbereich angeht......für jeden dem DAS wichtiger ist als eine Schlacht.....kommt bitte nicht nach WAR.
> Nochmal AoC ist nicht DIE Konkurenz für WAR, die Spieler die AoC spielen fehlen nicht in WAR. Das sind einfach Spieler die sich für etwas anderes interessieren.



und



Moagim schrieb:


> So mein Jungchen, wenn du mir so kommst:
> Ich habe dich NICHT angegriffen, also kannst du dir solche unpassenden Sätze wie...ob es dir passt oder nicht....schenken.
> Ich sagte es allgemein (weil hier mehr Leute lesen) ich sagte nicht DU, auch nicht KOMM bitte sondern kommt...das ist ein Unterschied. Auser für dich zählt der pluralis majestatis.




Ich habe deinen Post in der Tat falsch interpretiert und einen persönlichen Angriff auf mich daraus abgelesen - dafür entschuldige ich mich. 



Und noch mal, da es wohl einige Missverständnisse gab:

Ich habe Age of Conan nur als Vergleich herangezogen, weil es das aktuellste, neue Online Rollenspiel ist und ich nicht immer nur WoW Vergleiche ziehnen wollte.

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass beide Spiele andere Zielpunkte setzen, aber immerhin ist Conan doch meiner Meinung nach auch eher aufs PVP als aufs PVE ausgelegt, so dass es sich mehr als Vergleich anbietet las das sehr stark PVE zentrierte WoW.

Im Endeffekt muss es ja die Zeit zeigen, ob Funcom genug motivierenden End-Content einbauen kann, oder ob das Spiel sich mehr als 4-5 Monatige wunderkerze entpuppt...


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Post in der Tat falsch interpretiert und einen persönlichen Angriff auf mich daraus abgelesen - dafür entschuldige ich mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf sowas reagiere ich nur entsprechend.   Aber egal ich bin nicht nachtragend und gut ist.

Nunja zum Spielevergleich, eigentlich egal ob man es mit DaoC WoW UO AoC was auch immer vergleicht. Die Spiele werden immer nebeneinander existieren. Es gibt heutzutage eine so große Fangemeinde für MMOs (nicht zuletzt dank WoW) da ist Platz für alle. Kein Spiel allein ist eine Gefahr für ein anderes.
Lediglich der Zeitgeist kann eine Gefahr sein, wenn ein bestimmter Typ Spiel keine Anhänger mehr hat stirbt er aus. Davon sind wir noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Zylah (26. Juni 2008)

Ich versuch mal auf deine Fragen einzugehen und dir vielleicht bei deiner Entscheidung behilflich sein

1.Dennoch, wird dies reichen, um am Ende des Jahres erfolgreich zu sein, um sich zu amortisieren und sich dadurch über eine lange Zeit selbst zu tragen?

Wie vorher schon erwähnt genügt für ein MMORPG um sich selbst zu tragen ne Zahl um die 100000 Kunden...da laut Beta-Ticker sich ca 750000 für die selbige ham einschreiben lassen Plus den vielen die sich das erst anlesen nachdem es releast ist denk ich mal ist das nen ganz klares ja

2.Oder wird das alte und konventionelle Kampfsystem und die eher funktionale Grafik, die irgendwo zwischen WoW und HrRO liegt zum Stolperstein um einen größeren Erfolg zu verhindern?

Stand auch schon in den News Grafik ist nicht alles (siehe WoW). Ein MMORPG definiert sich nicht darüber sondern inwieweit die verschiedenen Rädchen Kampfsystem PvE, RvR etc zusammenpassen und auf lange sicht hin motivieren weiter zu zahlen und natürlich zu spielen

3.Und werden Leute, die zwar Warhammer Online spielen wollten, jetzt aber mit Age of Conan Spaß haben, wirklich dazu bereit sein, allein wegen dem RVR und dem Tome einen "Quasi-Rückschritt" zu Warhammer Online zu unternehmen?

Ich sehe an der Stelle eigentlich keine Probleme, da man ja problemlos beide Spiele abonnieren und somit auch zocken kann. Den Rückschritt den du vielleicht siehts nehm ich an liegt an der Grafik und an dem Kampfsystem.  Wie oben schon geschreiben Grafik ist nicht alles - also fällt das schon mal weg. Nun zum Kampfsystem.....ich zocke persönlich selber AoC während ich auf WoW warte und muss sagen es ist zwar erfrischend nach einer zeit wirst du aber feststellen das es sich nicht so sehr vom konventionellen System unterscheided.....allein die Schutzschilde für schaden bei deinem gegner und dir Selber machen den Unterschied.

und 4.Seid ihr mittlerweile auch ins Grübeln gekommen, oder sehe ich das alles nur zu negativ...?

Ne im Gegenteil, ich finde es ist Genug Platz für mehrere MMORPG's und jeder soll das zocken was ihm Spaß macht. Da ist doch das schöne das man jetzt durch HDRO WOW AOC und wie die ganzen MMORPG's alle heißen die große Auswahl hat weil WoW für das Genre einfach den Markt erweitert hat.

so long 
Zylah


----------



## Macaveli (26. Juni 2008)

was sind denn hier für pflaumen unterwegs? scheisst den TE doch nicht so zusammen, er wollte sich doch nur unterhalten und eure meinung wissen, was soll denn das? dann wollt ihr mir sagen die warhammer community ist besser als die von wow....


----------



## Nevad (26. Juni 2008)

Wo du wieder darauf zu sprechen kommst,Macaveli.. Man hat sogar in WoW die Möglichkeit sich auszusuchen mit wem man was treibt.Von daher ist mir die achsoschlimme Community ziemlich egal,solange man Leute findet mit denen man vernünftig spielen kann.

Also, wenn ich die älteren Videos mit den neuen Vergleiche sehe ich gewaltige Unterschiede.Seien es die Animationen,die Grafik oder sonst etwas,ich sehe nur positives.Ich muss gestehen,dass ich den "Gegner" AOC nie selber gespielt habe,daher kann ich mir über das Spiel kein Urteil erlauben.Klar habe ich ein paar wenige Videos gesehen,aber die sagten mir nicht viel über das Spiel aus.Aber das Kampfsystem sieht mir nicht so ganz passend für ein MMORPG aus.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freue mich schon sehr lange auf Warhammer Online, sogar schon länger als ich WoW spiele (immerhin war die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online eine echte Odyssey). Nunhabe ich Age of Conan angetestet und mir persönlich hat es schonsehr gefallen, aber ich spiele es aus dem Grund nicht weiter, weil ich mich stark auf Warhammer Online stürzen wollte und dann bis zum Jahresende noch beim guten alten World of Warcraft bleiben wollte.



Wenn das Argument schlüssig wäre, hätte dieses Kampfsystem schon zu Wow Start ausgelutscht sein müssen und Wow wäre grandios gefloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn das Argument schlüssig wäre, hätte dieses Kampfsystem schon zu Wow Start ausgelutscht sein müssen und Wow wäre grandios gefloppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun ja, vor WoW hatte ich keine Erfahrung mit online Rollenspielen, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen, wie als diese Art von Kampfsystem ist - aber ich sehe schon, dass es eine sehr lange Zeit sein muss (mindestens seit DaoC oder noch länger).

Aber ihr habt schon Recht - so bald wird das nicht abgedroschen sein. (Vielleicht war ich auch nur von Age of Conan zu sehr geblendet um die Qualitäten des alten System nicht zu sehen, wer weis...)


----------



## Leonric (26. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es wird immer viel zu viel wind um die Grafik gemacht.
Was nützt die beste Grafik wen das spiel ein Langweiler ist.
an schöner Grafik kann mann sich satt sehen .

Viel entscheidender ist das die Langzeitmotivation die mich dazu treibt mich immer wieder einzuloggen um einzutauchen in meine mmo welt.
dazu muss ein Spielprinzip her das mich fesselt 
wen das nicht da ist kann der Rest vom besten sein ich würde es nicht spielen..Blender gibt es schon genug.


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird immer viel zu viel wind um die Grafik gemacht.
> Was nützt die beste Grafik wen das spiel ein Langweiler ist.
> an schöner Grafik kann mann sich satt sehen .



Nicht nur das.

Wenn es zu Massenschlachten kommt, geschieht beim Standartrechner......alles wird seeeeehr langsam, es ruckelt etc...
Was macht man....Schatten aus, Texturen raus, Auflösung runterdrehen etc...

Wen man die Wahl hat zwischen: Wir siegen oder ich sehe meine eigene Leiche in sämtlichen Farben und Konturen.....da fällt die Entscheindung nicht schwer.

Besser gleich einen "geringen" Standart....wobei WAR auch nicht den untersten Standart hat, als einen extrem hohen Standart den man im PvP sowiso nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Nun ja, vor WoW hatte ich keine Erfahrung mit online Rollenspielen, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen, wie als diese Art von Kampfsystem ist - aber ich sehe schon, dass es eine sehr lange Zeit sein muss (mindestens seit DaoC oder noch länger).
> 
> Aber ihr habt schon Recht - so bald wird das nicht abgedroschen sein. (Vielleicht war ich auch nur von Age of Conan zu sehr geblendet um die Qualitäten des alten System nicht zu sehen, wer weis...)



Das AoC-Kampfsystem muss sich eh erst einmal bewähren,das WAR ist schon seit den seligen Ultima Online-Zeiten (anno 1997) im Bereich MMOGs bewährt. Und warum soll man ein bewährtes System ändern? Dass Rumpfuscherei oftmals Spiele kaputt macht,hat man die letzten Jahre oft genug gesehen (z.B. der 3d-Wahn bei Adventures,obwohl 2d 100% bewährt war).


----------



## Rayon (26. Juni 2008)

Klar kann es noch erfolgreich sein! Es gibt genügend (warhaftige) Fans die sich brennend darauf freuen. Selbst wenn es "nur" 500.000 sein sollten, würde WAR seine Einnahmen tätigen und das nicht zu schlecht. WAR zielt nicht auf Konkurrenz aus, sondern darauf, den Fans & Spielfreunden ein MMO zu bieten, welches sich auf PVP/RVR fokussiert. Ich glaube schon, dass das Konzept aufgehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (26. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird immer viel zu viel wind um die Grafik gemacht.
> Was nützt die beste Grafik wen das spiel ein Langweiler ist.
> an schöner Grafik kann mann sich satt sehen .



Das sehe ich ja ganz genauso. Die schönste Grafik nützt nichts solange kein solides Spielprinzip dahintersteckt.
Genauso schlimm ist es auch, wenn die Optik uneinheitlich daherkommt - das wirkt dann etwas befremdlich und nimmt viel von der Atmosphäre weg. WoW ist das ein gutes Beispiel für einen einheitlichen Grafikstiel der wie aus einem Guss wirkt, auch wenn er mittlerweile veraltet wirkt.



Moagim schrieb:


> Wenn es zu Massenschlachten kommt, geschieht beim Standartrechner......alles wird seeeeehr langsam, es ruckelt etc...
> Was macht man....Schatten aus, Texturen raus, Auflösung runterdrehen etc...
> 
> Wen man die Wahl hat zwischen: Wir siegen oder ich sehe meine eigene Leiche in sämtlichen Farben und Konturen.....da fällt die Entscheindung nicht schwer.



Das stimmt. Und wenn ich zB AoC runterregle, um es bei größeren Spieleraufläufen flüssiger zu bekommen sieht es auch wieder eher mau aus - sogar noch schlechter als WoW mitunter, weil dort die Comicgrafik mehr verzeiht, als eine auf Realismus bedachte Grafik.

Aber was man von Warhammer Online bisher gesehen hat bietet ja einen gesunden Kompromiss aus beiden Welten und und vermute sogar, dass Mythic bis zum Release (oder halt kurz vorm Ende der offenen Beta) einige der besten grafischen Schmankerln noch zurückhält - immerhin si so etwas ja am "leichtesten" zu implementieren, im Gegensatz zu einen durchdachten Spielkonzept...


----------



## Rayon (26. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ja ganz genauso. Die schönste Grafik nützt nichts solange kein solides Spielprinzip dahintersteckt.
> Genauso schlimm ist es auch, wenn die Optik uneinheitlich daherkommt - das wirkt dann etwas befremdlich und nimmt viel von der Atmosphäre weg. WoW ist das ein gutes Beispiel für einen einheitlichen Grafikstiel der wie aus einem Guss wirkt, auch wenn er mittlerweile veraltet wirkt.



Leider sehen das nicht alle so, und wollen "ne geile Grafik" mit einem genialen Spielprinzip verbinden. Ohne Einbußen bei einem der beiden. Lieber etwas schlechtere Grafik, als ein unausgetüfteltes Spielprinzip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Wobei ich eigentlich finde das auch die Grafik von WAR dem Table Top im Wesentlichen entsprechen muß, und das macht sie ja. 
Wäre die Grafik extrem besser( jedes Haar zu erkennen, jede Falte sichtbar) wäre es auch nicht mehr Warhammer.

Ein Ork ist nunmal plump, fängt man an jetzt jeden Zahn/Hauer von ihm schön in 50 Schattierungen zu gestalten......das ist dann kein Warhammer Ork mehr.


----------



## Terratec (26. Juni 2008)

Kommt darauf an wie man "erfolgreich" deffiniert. Ob es auf lange Sicht erfolgreich ist, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich schlichtweg nur hoffen kann.
Die ersten Wochen wird es auf jeden Fall "erfolgreich" sein denke ich, denn schon alleine die vielen Betabewerbungen sprechen von vielen potenziellen Käufern. 1 Million User werden es denke ich zumindest Anfangs sein. Dann kommt es drauf an was Mythic uns letzendlich präsentiert. Entweder es gehen welche oder es werden mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleich bleiben tuts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (26. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich wurde das Projekt "Warhammer Online" schon lange aufgegeben, statt dessen erscheint ein komplett anderes Spiel.^^

Vielleicht wartet der TE ja tatsächlich auf Wahrhammer Online..

MfG


----------



## Rayon (26. Juni 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurde das Projekt "Warhammer Online" schon lange aufgegeben, statt dessen erscheint ein komplett anderes Spiel.^^
> 
> Vielleicht wartet der TE ja tatsächlich auf Wahrhammer Online..
> 
> MfG


not funny -|-------- funny :l


----------



## Draco1985 (26. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wobei ich eigentlich finde das auch die Grafik von WAR dem Table Top im Wesentlichen entsprechen muß, und das macht sie ja.
> Wäre die Grafik extrem besser( jedes Haar zu erkennen, jede Falte sichtbar) wäre es auch nicht mehr Warhammer.
> 
> Ein Ork ist nunmal plump, fängt man an jetzt jeden Zahn/Hauer von ihm schön in 50 Schattierungen zu gestalten......das ist dann kein Warhammer Ork mehr.



Wenn du einen einzelnen Ork-Hauer in 50 Schattierungen darstellst ist es schon noch Warhammer-Tabletop, nur nicht mehr 'Eavy-Metal-Standard, sondern Golden-Demon-würdig.

Sorry, der musste jetzt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen einzelnen Ork-Hauer in 50 Schattierungen darstellst ist es schon noch Warhammer-Tabletop, nur nicht mehr 'Eavy-Metal-Standard, sondern Golden-Demon-würdig.
> 
> Sorry, der musste jetzt sein.
> 
> ...



Du weißt trotzdem was ich meinte.


----------



## Ferox21 (27. Juni 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurde das Projekt "Warhammer Online" schon lange aufgegeben, statt dessen erscheint ein komplett anderes Spiel.^^
> 
> Vielleicht wartet der TE ja tatsächlich auf Wahrhammer Online..
> 
> MfG



lol, nein, das meinte ich nicht - immerhin gab es vom "ersten" Warhammer online jan nicht mehr als einen animierten Hochelfen und ein Stück Kanalisation mit ein paar Skeltten und Skaven drin zu sehen, bevor es eingestampft wurde. Deswegen finde ich es ja sehr schön, dass endlich Bewegung in die Sache kam und wir jetzt wirklich Warhammer Online spielen werden können.

Zur ersten Planung kann man wirklich wenig sagen, dazu war das einfach nicht weit genug entwickelt (falls die ünerhaupt eine Zone fertig hatten...)


----------



## arieos (27. Juni 2008)

Also WAR wird mit sicheheit guten zulauf haben. Durch wow sind MMO´s ja auch sehr populär geworden. Aber mit WAR ist dann aber auch schluß. Noch ein MMO in der Größenordnung verkraftet der Markt nicht. Der ist gesättigt. IMHO.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also WAR wird mit sicheheit guten zulauf haben. Durch wow sind MMO´s ja auch sehr populär geworden. Aber mit WAR ist dann aber auch schluß. Noch ein MMO in der Größenordnung verkraftet der Markt nicht. Der ist gesättigt. IMHO.




Wäre eigentlich auch keine wirklich Sparte im Fantasy Raum mehr übrig.....
eines punktet mit PVE = WOW
eines mit "Grafikpracht" = AoC
eines wird "vermutlich" die Führung im PvP/RvR übernehmen = WAR

Jedes weitere "große" MMO im Fantasy Bereich tritt dann in den direkten Konkurenzkampf mit einem der drei genannten. (Das sind momentan ja die "aktuellen")
Naja es kann ja noch was im Science Fiction Bereich kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (27. Juni 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass es erfolgreich sein kann und auch wird. Weil:

Ein Hauptgrund: Es ist neu. Das hätte auch schon bei AoC ein Vorteil sein können wenn es nicht (wie FC selbst gesagt hat später) gut ein halbes Jahr zu früh auf den Markt geworfen worden wäre...
Auch wenn es vieles nach altbewährter Manier macht, Kampfsystem etc. - prinzipiell ist das ja nicht schlecht. Ja, eine Neuerung wäre toll, aber eine wirklich revolutionäre bitte. AoC ist da schon ganz nett, aber was man hört ist es für Caster unerheblich (doch ein nicht geringer Teil der Spielerbasis). Denke Warhammer und AoC hätten bei gleichem Release ähnlich gute Chancen gehabt, AoC mit den Vorteilen Kampfsystem, Grafik, WAR mit dem Schwerpunkt RvR, der Warhammer Welt und Geschichte.
Aufgrund des zu frühen Releases war AoC aber unfertig und verbuggt (spiel's nicht, von daher richte ich mich nach zich Meinungen, Berichten dazu, es ist vl nicht so schlimm wie manche behaupten, aber auch nicht so fehlerfrei wie andere sagen, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen und wohl doch eher in der höheren Hälfte der Skala) und hat viele abgeschreckt (mich auch). Da WAR nun schon so ewig lange in der Entwicklung und Test-Phase etc. ist *mir jucken schon die Finger* denke ich, dass es diesen gewaltigen Nachteil nicht haben wird.

Was mich sehr positiv gegenüber WAR stimmt ist die (im Vergleich zu anderen Entwicklungen davor) gewaltige Menge an Informationen, Interviews, Videos, Stellungnahmen etc. zu WAR vom EA Mythic. Bei keinem MMO vorher afaik (WoW kann ich leider nicht sagen, da war ich primär an EQ2 interessiert und habe das verfolgt) war der Entwickler so offen und rückte so leicht mit Informationen rüber. Auch viele viele viele der Ideen und Überlegungen die zb Paul Barnett mitteilte klingen toll.

zB letztens ein neues Video (weiß leider nicht mehr wo) wo Paul grob das gesagt hat: "Bisher ist es ja so, du tötest X von Monster Typ 1. Du gehst zum Questgeber zurück und bekommst die neue Quest: Töte X von Monster Typ 1 Untertyp 2 (von denen du vl vorher schon 200 gekillt hast). Bei WAR wirds so sein, dass du vl nen NPC siehst der die auch so ne Quest gibt "Töte 20 Bären.", was du vl grade locker gemacht hast. Wenn du also zu ihm kommst, über und über voll mit Bärenblut und Gedärmen, wird er dir kaum sagen "komm, töte noch mal 20". eher "Töte 20 Bäre... oh.. hast du ja schon... da, nimm, gut gemacht. Oo" ".

Vl blöd geschrieben, aber mir gehts darum - sie haben sich scheinbar viele negative oder unschöne Punkte bisheriger MMOs angesehen, sie sind ihnen bewußt und sie bieten in WAR andere Lösungen an. Auch das Crafting-System (auch wenn es eingeschränkter ist als man es bisher gewohnt ist) - Craften ohne Grinden.... Nicht 200 Gürtel herstellen die kein Arsch kauft weil jeder der diesen Skill hat die Dinger herstellt. Keiner braucht es, keiner kauft es, bei den NPCs kriegst du auch null komma nix dafür.... Crafting könnte endlich wieder Spaß machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ein sehr geiles Video, was wieder Lust auf WAR macht, und auch Hoffnung, dass es gut wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwJGcqjU6s...feature=related


----------



## Rayon (27. Juni 2008)

Star Wars MMO soll ja 2009 kommen. Dann alle sparten verteilt... 
@ Moagim: Stimmt, kann man so sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirYork (27. Juni 2008)

lieber länger warten als ein spiel wie aoc zu kaufen wo die hälfte nicht funktioniert


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

nonentity schrieb:


> zB letztens ein neues Video (weiß leider nicht mehr wo) wo Paul grob das gesagt hat: "Bisher ist es ja so, du tötest X von Monster Typ 1. Du gehst zum Questgeber zurück und bekommst die neue Quest: Töte X von Monster Typ 1 Untertyp 2 (von denen du vl vorher schon 200 gekillt hast). Bei WAR wirds so sein, dass du vl nen NPC siehst der die auch so ne Quest gibt "Töte 20 Bären.", was du vl grade locker gemacht hast. Wenn du also zu ihm kommst, über und über voll mit Bärenblut und Gedärmen, wird er dir kaum sagen "komm, töte noch mal 20". eher "Töte 20 Bäre... oh.. hast du ja schon... da, nimm, gut gemacht. Oo" ".
> 
> Vl blöd geschrieben, aber mir gehts darum - sie haben sich scheinbar viele negative oder unschöne Punkte bisheriger MMOs angesehen, sie sind ihnen bewußt und sie bieten in WAR andere Lösungen an. Auch das Crafting-System (auch wenn es eingeschränkter ist als man es bisher gewohnt ist) - Craften ohne Grinden.... Nicht 200 Gürtel herstellen die kein Arsch kauft weil jeder der diesen Skill hat die Dinger herstellt. Keiner braucht es, keiner kauft es, bei den NPCs kriegst du auch null komma nix dafür.... Crafting könnte endlich wieder Spaß machen...
> 
> ...



Ja das basiert auf dem Wälzer. Der Q Geber "kontrolliert bzw liest" deinen Wälzer und hakt dann ab. Ist eine logische Verknüpfung.

Das Crafting System hat ja auch sein für und wieder. Schön ist auf jeden Fall das die Farmbots bei dem System weniger gewinnbringend sind. Auserdem kann ich bei weniger Berufen und der unzerstörbarkeit von Reagenzien, keine astronmischen Preise für XY verlangen. Es gibt einfach viel mehr Leute die das besagte Produkt herstellen können.
Die Zeitbegrenzung sehen manche zwar als negativ, weil ich nicht belibig viel auf einmal herstellen kann, aber das soll man ja auch nicht. Hauptaufgabe ist immer noch "Hau dem Feind die Rübe ab" und nicht "stopf dich mit XY voll und töte dann alles". Auserdem braucht man dann auch mehr die anderen Spieler wenn die eigene Kapazität am Ende ist.


----------



## yezana (27. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Star Wars MMO soll ja 2009 kommen. Dann alle sparten verteilt...
> @ Moagim: Stimmt, kann man so sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gibts doch schon lange.. star wars galaxys... hats nur nicht wirklich auf den europäischen markt geschafft....


denke die grafik wird nicht das problem sein, weil ich besser für relativ halte ..  aoc hat sicher die realistischere grafik , aber was man von war gesehen hat, ist die grafik nicht mit wow zuvergleichen , sie ist optisch viel schöner, wenn auch comic like ... und das comic kein nachteil sein muss hat man bei wow gesehen gab vorher schon genug mmos mit realistischer "schönerer" grafik und trotzdem spielen 10 mio wow....


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Juni 2008)

Ich denke er meinte Star Gate


----------



## Rayon (27. Juni 2008)

was auch immer in dem mmo-genre da geplant ist, ja, interessier mich für die Spalte nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry falls ich was verwechselt hab! x)


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher das WAR ein Kracher wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls das wer anders sieht ist mir das auch egal, AoC ist scheisse, WoW wurde langweilig und den anderen Kram will ich gar nicht erst ausprobieren ^^
Ich denke 1'000'000 Spieler wird es in WAR mindestens geben... 

Das einzige was ich mir überlege ist wie soll ich mir die Zeit vertreiben bis die Open Beta endlich startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Mitzy (27. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Erst einmal vorneweg: Das Kampfsystem besteht im MMOG-Bereich schon seit über 10 Jahren, scheint sich also bewährt zu haben. Und wie man so hört,scheint das AoC-Kampfsystem nicht unbedingt besser zu sein als das altbewährte. Ansonsten verstehe ich das "Problem" nicht? Wer AoC mehr mag,spielt halt AoC, zur Amortisation reichen einem MMOG rund 100.000 Spieler. Das Thema Grafik kann man eh außen vor lassen,da man z.B. an WoW sieht,wie sehr die Leute stylische Comicgrafik einer realeren Grafik vorziehen. Die Rechnung "Direktes Kampfsystem = Modernes Kampfsystem, Realistische Grafik = Bessere Grafik" verpufft dabei ganz schnell.
> 
> Was mancher auch ganz vergisst: Der Markt ist groß genug für viele MMOGs. Sicherlich sind bald die Zeiten des einen,großen MMOGs vorbei,wodurch sich die Spielermassen etwas mehr verteilen.
> 
> PS: RvR ist schon uralt,das ist noch keine Neuerung,nur weil WoW so etwas nicht hat. Mancher MMOG-Newbie wäre überrascht,was für Dinge es schon vor knapp 10 Jahren im Bereich MMOGs alles gab.



Das Kampfsystem sollte aber am besten so aufgebaut sein, dass man nicht ala WoW "einmal klicken zum win, weil ich so imba bin". AoC Kampfsystem ist sehr nett, aber auf Dauer sicher auch etwas nervlich, denk ich mir. ICh selber spiel da einen Heiler, daher hat´s auf mich keinen Einfluss. Schön wäre evtl. eine Kombination aus stupidem klicken und dann wieder diese Funktion... Als Beispiel für die Zauber, die besonders stark sind, muss eine Kombi gedrückt werden (like AoC, oben, oben rechts, unten links- etc).
Zum Thema Grafik: Grafik ist eine Sache für sich... Grafik ist Kunst, Kunst ist wie Schönheit- sie liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Die einen finden Comic Grafik super, die anderen reellere GRafik- und dann gibt´s Leute wie mich die beides gut finden, solange eine story vorhanden ist.

War hat eine story, WoW...äh... lassen wir das, AoC kann ich nicht 100% beurteilen weshalb ich dazu nichts sagen möchte.



Lizard schrieb:


> laut Entwickler wird das Spiel Picke packe voll an Dingen sein die man machen kann.
> wenn es also wirklich genauso unterhält, fesselt und umfangreich ist wie EQ2, LOTRO oder WOW dann wird es auch genügend Spieler finden.
> Auch wenn der Focus nur auf PVP/RVR liegt...
> 
> ...



Dann spucken wir zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Rayon schrieb:


> Klar kann es noch erfolgreich sein! Es gibt genügend (warhaftige) Fans die sich brennend darauf freuen. Selbst wenn es "nur" 500.000 sein sollten, würde WAR seine Einnahmen tätigen und das nicht zu schlecht. WAR zielt nicht auf Konkurrenz aus, sondern darauf, den Fans & Spielfreunden ein MMO zu bieten, welches sich auf PVP/RVR fokussiert. Ich glaube schon, dass das Konzept aufgehen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber 500'000 Leute die das Spiel mögen und dadurch ein besserer Zusammenhalt untereinander besteht (evtl.) als das alle sich gegenseitig beleidigen weil der eine sich viel imbarer hält als der andere. Das beste ist natürlich: Man kann auf einem Server die eine Fraktion spielen- dann aber nich mehr die andere. Also wird das geflame aufhöre, wenn man jmd. gekillt hat (bei WoW als BEispiel) der sich fix einen Char der anderen Fraktion macht und dich zu flamet.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Das beste ist natürlich: Man kann auf einem Server die eine Fraktion spielen- dann aber nich mehr die andere. Also wird das geflame aufhöre, wenn man jmd. gekillt hat (bei WoW als BEispiel) der sich fix einen Char der anderen Fraktion macht und dich zu flamet.



Das ist ja bei WoW auf PvP-Servern auch nicht anders (wo die Mehrzahl dieser Kills entstehen dürfte). Aber wenn jemand zufällig zwei Accounts hat, dann kann er auch in WAR flamen. Bei sowas ist und bleibt die Community der beste Problemlöser: Solche Gestalten einfach konsequent ignorieren oder sie besser höflich aber bestimmt darauf hinweisen dass dies ein PvP-Spiel ist uns man keinen Grund hat, sich über EINMAL GEKILLT WERDEN beim Questen zu beschweren (beim stundenlangen Ganken siehts dann schon wieder ganz anders aus...).


----------



## Mitzy (27. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das ist ja bei WoW auf PvP-Servern auch nicht anders (wo die Mehrzahl dieser Kills entstehen dürfte). Aber wenn jemand zufällig zwei Accounts hat, dann kann er auch in WAR flamen. Bei sowas ist und bleibt die Community der beste Problemlöser: Solche Gestalten einfach konsequent ignorieren oder sie besser höflich aber bestimmt darauf hinweisen dass dies ein PvP-Spiel ist uns man keinen Grund hat, sich über EINMAL GEKILLT WERDEN beim Questen zu beschweren (beim stundenlangen Ganken siehts dann schon wieder ganz anders aus...).



Stimmt schon, aber ich hab´s schon erlebt das nach einem damaligen Arena Match oder nach einem BG mich irgendwer anflüsterte wie unfair ich doch gespielt habe (Anmerkung: Ich habe als Heil- Paladin mit meele getötet- und werde anfgeflamet ich habe unfair gespielt... *g* Wir denken uns unseren Teil dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Klar, wenn man 2 accounts hat, dann kann man das machen- aber ich persönlich würde mir nich gerade einen zweiten acc holen und einen char auf einem anderen Server spielen, oder auf der anderen Seite. So gerne hab ich WAR dann doch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt schon, ignorrieren tu ich´s auch. BZw. auf ignor und fertig- nervt allerdings auch auf Dauer


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Für mich persönlich fällt es wahrscheinlich mit der Grafik. Ich kann verstehen das manchen die Optik vollkommen egal ist, oder sie einfach nur einen langsamen Rechner haben. Trozdem denke ich, dass der Erfolg eines Spiels auch stark an der Grafik hängt. Es muss nicht zwangsläufig die Non-Plus-Ultra Grafik sein wie beispielsweise bei Crysis, aber es sollte hübsch und stimmig sein. Man muss merken, dass das Spiel mit Liebe gemacht wurde. WAR hat wirklich intressante Features und durchdachte Konzepte und ist somit sogar wesentlich 'innovativer' als AoC in meinen Augen... Aber diese triste Klötzchengrafik schreckt mich wirklich enorm ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Juni 2008)

Da bin ich mir ganz sicher ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Aber diese triste Klötzchengrafik schreckt mich wirklich enorm ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal ehrlich: Die Welt ist noch relativ bunt und fröhlich, wenn man sich die Artworks aus den Regelbüchern und diverse Romane mal ankuckt. Das Spiel sieht eher nach dem Tabletop aus, als nach dem Hintergrund.

Und Klötzchengrafik ist auch was anderes. Das beschreibt nichtmal WoW wirklich treffend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, es wird auch sehr stark auf die Gegenden ankommen, in denen gekämpft wird. 

Gerade Ulthuan wird als Heimt der Hochelfen sicherlich ein "bunterer" und "freundlicherer" Ort als zum Beispiel einige Abschnitte des Imperiums, die dann auch mal etwas "Trostloser" wirken können. Und in den Orks und Zwergengebieten bleibt doch genug Raum für wilde Landschaften anstatt nur graue Tristess zu zeigen.

Ich denke schon, dass die Grafiker das Warhammer Universum gut eingefangen haben. Meine anfangsbefürchtung war halt nur, dass es vielleicht zu "altbacken" für den einen oder anderen sin könnte...

Aber ich stimme mittlerweile den Leuten zu, die sagen, dass Leute, die nur auf die Grafik schauen mit WAR wohl nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## Mitzy (27. Juni 2008)

Das bunte und fröhliche wird´s nicht lange bei den Hochelfen geben- die DUnkelelfen machen den Ort dann wieder...hm... interessanter *lacht furchtbar böse und gemein(!)* xD


----------



## Netskater (27. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Das bunte und fröhliche wird´s nicht lange bei den Hochelfen geben- die DUnkelelfen machen den Ort dann wieder...hm... interessanter *lacht furchtbar böse und gemein(!)* xD



Ich glaub Graifk ist eh kein Thema mehr, das können selbst ernannte Hobbyprogrammierer schnell mit Texturengemische und divisersen Programmiersprachen schnellsten hinzaubern.

Etwas komplizierter wirds aber wenn man eine spezielle Engine haben will die Grafik sehr gut und schnell darstellen soll - das geht von Quake - über Halflife bis Crysis. Diese Programme laufen stabil und vorallem holen sie das tollste auch noch soweit aus alter Hardware raus.

Zusätzlich verfügen diese Engines über sehr gute Kollisonsabfragen bis zur echter physikengine um das Spiel glaubwürdiger darzustellen.

Sicherlich kann man auch in einen normalen Grafikspiel die Fallgeschwindigkeit eines Balls ect. reinrechnen, das Ergebnis käme dann aber nicht an WoW-Quake oder gar Crysis ran.

Wer ein Spiel nach Grafik bewertet möchte....sollte erstmal die angeschauten Bilder vergessen und Fragen zur Engine stellen bevor er durch Welten fällt,
durch Berge spaziert oder sein Pferd plötzlich von Kleinvieh weggeschoben wird.

Ansonsten könnte man mal schnell Grafikbewertung 95 Prozent lesen und dann plötzlich feststellen das diese dolle Programm neben Unngereimheiten
auch den erhofften Spass nicht bringt. Also wenn da Gesamtergebins 80 Prozent bei Top Sound oder Top Grafik steht, muß man schon stark überlegen
ob die Gesamtnote nicht vielleicht doch einfach durch solche Bewertung subjektiv versehenentlich nach oben geschoben wurde.

_Ein Spiel was dann, ich sag mal "87 Prozent" daherkommt und keine dolle Grafik ect. startet....macht da doch höchstwahrscheinlich mehr Spass oder?_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum TE:

- Warhammer reicht laut CEO eine kleine Gemeinde 500000 wären für die wohl schon Top

- Warhammer wird in Verbindung mit Dark Age of Camelot irgendwie gebracht, das hat keine wirklichen Kritiker, die Programmier
  von DaoC eher eine übergroße Fangemeinde auch wenn diese alle was anderes spielen.

- Warhammer zielt auf Pvp, was viele gerne spielen und verglichen mit Raids ect. auch von der Zeit vielen besser passt

- Warhammer hat kein Hype, und Ea hypte es nicht ...was unzufriedene Kunden quasi jetzt schon ausschließt wenn nicht ganz großer
  Mist noch gemacht wird

- Warhammer holt sich extra bezahlte Gamer als Betatester für das Spiel

- wird Warhammer nicht kurz vor Veröffentlichung eines grossen Addons/Spiels oder kurz danach rauskommen, hat es für mich gute Chancen
  der nächste übergroße Hit zuwerden, Erfolg wird es aufgrund der Fakten fast schon alleine haben


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Die Welt ist noch relativ bunt und fröhlich, wenn man sich die Artworks aus den Regelbüchern und diverse Romane mal ankuckt. Das Spiel sieht eher nach dem Tabletop aus, als nach dem Hintergrund.
> 
> Und Klötzchengrafik ist auch was anderes. Das beschreibt nichtmal WoW wirklich treffend.
> 
> ...



Na guut, ich hab vll etwas übertrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die Grafik ist schon ziemlich detailarm und angestaubt. Ich hab nichts gegen düster. Wenn man es jedoch düster haben will, sollte es auch so rüberkommen. Man hätte ja für WAR einen Toonshader nehmen können. Damit kann man mit wenig Aufwand, ganz schicke sachen zaubern. Aber was hier geboten wird ist meiner Meinung nach einfach schade...verschenktes Potential... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skullboy (27. Juni 2008)

ich denke dass die leute von ea nur noch am testen sind um beim release keine bugs kommen (man siehe aoc das war nur verbugt)


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> - Warhammer holt sich extra bezahlte Gamer als Betatester für das Spiel


Quelle deiner Info bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Badrobot: ES IST BETA!!! Über die Grafik kannste maulen wenns fertig und draußen ist (wenns dann noch was zum maulen für dich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Na guut, ich hab vll etwas übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat wie du, sollte man sich nicht in nen Forum traun.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Die Welt ist noch relativ bunt und fröhlich, wenn man sich die Artworks aus den Regelbüchern und diverse Romane mal ankuckt. Das Spiel sieht eher nach dem Tabletop aus, als nach dem Hintergrund.



Hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass die Artworks aus den Regelbüchern meist in Schwarz-Weiß sind. *grinst*
Ich selbst würde die Armeen vom Tabletop nicht unbedingt als bunt (im Sinne von Farbenfroh) und fröhlich bezeichnen - ok, hängt natürlich damit zusammen, wie der Einzelne seine Armee anmalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat wie du, sollte man sich nicht in nen Forum traun.



aha...belehre mich mit deinem umfangreichen Wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß das es Beta ist, und ich weiß das sie es noch optisch aufpolieren wollen. Aber ich erhoffe mir davon keine gravierenden Änderungen mehr. Bis jetzt gefällt  es mir eben noch absolut nicht (optisch).


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> aha...belehre mich mit deinem umfangreichen Wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bist du einer der jenigen, die AoC spielen sollten, ohne irgendwelchen Anreiz, und die Welt in 100ten Instanzen erleben.
Wenn man ein RvR Game programmiert, muss man alles so auslegen, dass eben hunderte von Spielern aufeinander treffen, und da muss der Spielfluss garantiert sein, und nein das liegt nicht an dem eignen Rechner, sondern es muss auch Serverseitig klappen. Weswegen ist wohl AoC so instanziert. Zudem kann man deine Meinung nicht teilen, es hat sich stetig was an der Grafik geändert, vor allem wenn noch die ganzen Detailstufen reinkommen, kannst du niemals einen Vergleich zu WoW ziehn, der ist jetzt schon unmöglich. Deine Argumentation verpufft im nichts, dass ist einfach nur schlechtes Geflame von wegen "Grafik bla bla". Selbst die ganzen WoW-Fanboys haben mittlerweile realisiert, dass WAR weitaus grafisch besser ist als WoW und haben ihr Flamen im großen und ganzen eingestellt.

Evtl. solltest du dir überlegen, ob du eingestaubt bist, und nicht die Grafik von irgendwelchen Spielen.

Und deshalb für dich ein kleines Bild.


WAR vs. WoW


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass die Artworks aus den Regelbüchern meist in Schwarz-Weiß sind. *grinst*
> Ich selbst würde die Armeen vom Tabletop nicht unbedingt als bunt (im Sinne von Farbenfroh) und fröhlich bezeichnen - ok, hängt natürlich damit zusammen, wie der Einzelne seine Armee anmalt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, viele Beispielarmeen sind doch in ziemlich kräftigen Farben gehalten. Selbst so Kram wie das Chaos in all seinen Inkarnationen. Dazu kommt dass sich Comic-Feeling einstellt weil die wenigsten sich die Mühe machen (ich ja auch nicht) den Miniaturen "Kampfspuren" (im Sinne von Scharten im Schwert oder Beulen in der Rüstung) oder Dreck/Blut zu verpassen. Wenn man das in maßen macht, dann wirkt die ganze Armee ganz anders.


----------



## Mitzy (27. Juni 2008)

Ja, dass Bild unterstreicht es nochmal.

Ich habe soviele schöne Bilder von WAR- und immer wenn ich sie mir anschaue find ich sie herrlich. Die GRafik ist um Welten besser als bei WoW, davon bin ich überzeugt. Und Grafik technisch könnte man auch nicht sagen, WAR ist besser/ schlechter als AoC, denn WAR geht auf Comic- Grafik, AoC auf "Reale"- Grafik (sry, mir fällt nicht das richtige Wort ein, bitte verbessert mich!). Je nachdem was man lieber hat, kann man die Grafiken unterscheiden- oder wie ich schonmal sagte, Grafik = Kunst, Kunst = Schönheit, Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachers.
Ich finde die Bilder herrlich, und wenn sie das alles noch besser machen wollen, sitze ich warscheinlich die ersten Tage an meinem Rechner und schwenke die Kamera aufgrund der tollen Grafik hin und her und nicht, wie es bei WoW der Fall war, weil ich Gegner umhauen will... Jedenfalls- Wenn alles wird wie ich es mir erhoffe, dann werde ich sowohl von den Grafischen Sachen überzeugt sein, von dem Spielerischen Teil- und davon das WAR warscheinlich ganz ganz böse ist und geflamet wird *g*


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Dann bist du einer der jenigen, die AoC spielen sollten, ohne irgendwelchen Anreiz, und die Welt in 100ten Instanzen erleben.
> Wenn man ein RvR Game programmiert, muss man alles so auslegen, dass eben hunderte von Spielern aufeinander treffen, und da muss der Spielfluss garantiert sein, und nein das liegt nicht an dem eignen Rechner, sondern es muss auch Serverseitig klappen. Weswegen ist wohl AoC so instanziert. Zudem kann man deine Meinung nicht teilen, es hat sich stetig was an der Grafik geändert, vor allem wenn noch die ganzen Detailstufen reinkommen, kannst du niemals einen Vergleich zu WoW ziehn, der ist jetzt schon unmöglich. Deine Argumentation verpufft im nichts, dass ist einfach nur schlechtes Geflame von wegen "Grafik bla bla". Selbst die ganzen WoW-Fanboys haben mittlerweile realisiert, dass WAR weitaus grafisch besser ist als WoW und haben ihr Flamen im großen und ganzen eingestellt.
> 
> Evtl. solltest du dir überlegen, ob du eingestaubt bist, und nicht die Grafik von irgendwelchen Spielen.
> ...



Ich habe AoC gespielt, es ist wirklich hübsch. Sonst aber sehr unfertig und unausgegoren. Aber was genau hat die Serverseite mit der Grafik zu tun?
Ich möchte WAR doch auch gar nicht flamen. Es hat wirklich gute Ideen, nur spricht es >Mich persönlich< grafisch einfach noch nicht genug an. Das Vergleichsbild ist gut, vielleicht wird es sich wirklich noch stark verbessern, das wäre schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Ich habe AoC gespielt, es ist wirklich hübsch. Sonst aber sehr unfertig und unausgegoren. Aber was genau hat die Serverseite mit der Grafik zu tun?
> Ich möchte WAR doch auch gar nicht flamen. Es hat wirklich gute Ideen, nur spricht es >Mich persönlich< grafisch einfach noch nicht genug an. Das Vergleichsbild ist gut, vielleicht wird es sich wirklich noch stark verbessern, das wäre schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich hat sowas Serverseitige Auswirkungen. Der muss schließlich dadurch auch einiges mehr berechnen. Weshalb in AoC alles instanziert is, wenn xx Spieler in der Zone sind, wird die nächste Zone geöffnet. WAR bietet eine offene Welt wo hunderte von Spielern aufeinander treffen. Und zu sagen das WAR grafisch nicht gut ist, ist auch gelogen. Es ist im oberen drittel der MMO's, nicht das beste, aber weit vom schlechtesten entfernt.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Aber was genau hat die Serverseite mit der Grafik zu tun?


Das Spiel (in diesem Fall AoC) befindet sich ja nicht nur auf deinem PC als unabhängige Installation.
Auch auf dem Server muß es installiert sein.

Betrachten wir nun einmal das Spiel wenn es läuft.
Viele Spieler "senden" Daten an den Server, dieser verarbeitet diese Daten und eine Interaktion wird dadurch überhaupt erst ermöglicht.
Im Falle von AoC sind dies aber SEHR viele Daten.....jeder Pixel und jedes Polygon muss ja in die "Rechnung" eingebaut sein. 

Das Problem des "ruckelns" tritt ja auch im wesentlichen dann auf wenn viele Leute auf einem Haufen sind.
Was ist denn da nun so anders im Vergleich zum "Solo" unterwegs sein.
Die verschiedenen Aktionen Effekte was auch immer müssen vom Server vom Spieler an alle anderen Spieler übermittelt werden.......wenn er VIEL übermitteln muss.......


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat sowas Serverseitige Auswirkungen. Der muss schließlich dadurch auch einiges mehr berechnen. Weshalb in AoC alles instanziert is, wenn xx Spieler in der Zone sind, wird die nächste Zone geöffnet. WAR bietet eine offene Welt wo hunderte von Spielern aufeinander treffen. Und zu sagen das WAR grafisch nicht gut ist, ist auch gelogen. Es ist im oberen drittel der MMO's, nicht das beste, aber weit vom schlechtesten entfernt.



Hast du dafür eine Quelle oder sind das nur Vermutungen? Nenn mir eine serverseitige Auswirkung für hoch auflösende Texturen oder detaillierte Meshes.

Außerdem Lüge ich nicht, sondern drücke nur meine subjektive Empfindung aus, und bei dieser ist WAR eben (bis jetzt noch) nicht im oberen drittel der MMO's!


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle oder sind das nur Vermutungen? Nenn mir eine serverseitige Auswirkung für hoch auflösende Texturen oder detaillierte Meshes.
> 
> Außerdem Lüge ich nicht, sondern drücke nur meine subjektive Empfindung aus, und bei dieser ist WAR eben (bis jetzt noch) nicht im oberen drittel der MMO's!



Ich programmiere selbst, und ein Post über dir, wurde es sehr schön erläutert wie sowas funktioniert. Ein wenig mitdenken kann doch nicht so schwer fallen?


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich programmiere selbst, und ein Post über dir, wurde es sehr schön erläutert wie sowas funktioniert. Ein wenig mitdenken kann doch nicht so schwer fallen?



Dieser Post wurde geschrieben während ich meinen geschrieben habe... aber Ok... ein wenig mitdenken ist wohl doch schwer :>

Abgesehen davon steht dort nicht, dass das beweißt. Pixel und Polygone intressieren den Server kein deut. Wenn du Ahnung von Programmierung hättest, wie du behauptest, wüsstest du das. Natürlich werden Daten zwischen Client und Server ausgetauscht, aber kaum grafikrelevate. Wenn überhaupt, dann wie die Figur ausgerichtet ist, welche äußeren Merkmale sie hat(Mesh, Kleidung, etc.), welche Animation sie ausführt und wie weit diese Animation fortgeschritten ist. Wie detailliert diese Animation dargestellt wird, ist dafür vollkommen unerheblich.


----------



## Gromthar (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Ich habe AoC gespielt, es ist wirklich hübsch. Sonst aber sehr unfertig und unausgegoren. Aber was genau hat die Serverseite mit der Grafik zu tun?
> Ich möchte WAR doch auch gar nicht flamen. Es hat wirklich gute Ideen, nur spricht es >Mich persönlich< grafisch einfach noch nicht genug an. Das Vergleichsbild ist gut, vielleicht wird es sich wirklich noch stark verbessern, das wäre schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, und genau das möchte ich nicht. Ich möchte im RvR nicht die Grafik komplett herunterschrauben müssen um auch etwas fürs Auge zu haben. Daher hoffe ich auf ein Spiel, dass sich grafisch eher im Mittelfeld aufhält. Davon mal abgesehen spiele ich WAR nicht wegen der Grafik, sondern wegen des Spiels selbst. Will ich tolle Grafik spiele ich weiterhin HdRO, besser gehts kaum.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon steht dort nicht, dass das beweißt. Pixel und Polygone intressieren den Server kein deut. Wenn du Ahnung von Programmierung hättest, wie du behauptest, wüsstest du das. Natürlich werden Daten zwischen Client und Server ausgetauscht, aber kaum grafikrelevate. Wenn überhaupt, dann wie die Figur ausgerichtet ist, welche äußeren Merkmale sie hat(Mesh, Kleidung, etc.), welche Animation sie ausführt und wie weit diese Animation fortgeschritten ist. Wie detailliert diese Animation dargestellt wird, ist dafür vollkommen unerheblich.



Das ist nun wirklich nicht richtig.
Falls spieler X Spieler Y auf dem Server trifft muss sein PC "erfahren" wie dieser Spieler Y denn nun aussieht....dazu muss er schon "wissen" aus was der denn besteht.
Der PC von Spieler Y übermittelt das nicht an den PC von Spieler X sonder er übermittelt es an eine Sammelstelle = Server.
Wenn du nur Kommunikation zwischen den einzelnen Spieler PCs hast ergibt sich daraus das bei 10 Spielern dein PC schon völlig zugemüllt wäre....weil 10 PCs an ihn senden, bzw das auch noch koordiniert werden müsste damit keine völlige Dia Show rauskommt.

Also fällt die "Einzelinformation" mal völlig weg.....da explodiert dir der PC.
Läuft eher so: PC X sendet seine Daten an den Server......Server: abspeicher, aha du siehst also so aus.....Server:sende an alle...dies ist Spieler X etc....
Nun kommt Spieler Y: Hallo Server ich bin Y.......Server:abspeicher etc....

Wenn sich jetzt A B C.....Y begegnen sendet der Server ihre Daten an ihre PCs ab, da fragt nicht erst jeder PC : Ja wer bist denn du, und du, und du etc...
Wenn der Server aber bei einem sehr aufwendigen Spiel viele Daten "speichern" muss (egal ob DU sie dir anzeigst oder nicht der Server BRAUCHT alle Daten...damit deine Regler funktionieren)
Dann wird das seeeeeeeehr anstrengend für den Server.

Daraus ergibt sich auch die Bedeutung der Grafik, was man selbst in WoW erleben kann (wobei hier die Server Schrott sind was massenaufgebote betrifft)
Ich verwende mal ein Beispiel aus dem ersten Jahr WoW.
WIR (40 Hordler) begaben uns nach Elwyn.....natürlich tauchten in kurzer Zeit massig Allianzler auf. Zuerst natürlich nur ein paar Ruckler. Als man aber die Tore von Stormwind erreicht hatte wurde schon das erste "Feuerwerk" gezündet......Der Server jaulte jetzt schon......als dann noch mehrere auf Ihre Mounts stiegen brach der Server dann völlig in die Knie und schmierte ab. Je mehr Daten der bekommt und an alle "senden" muss umso schwerer hat er es. 

Hätte er zusätzlich noch 100 Schattierungen jedes einzelnen Haares (Übertreibung) empfangen (denn das MUSS er ja, dein Charakter Datenpaket enthält diese Daten auch wenn DU sie nicht anzeigst......ein anderer Spieler der Details anzeigt MUSS sie ja angezeigt bekommen) dann geht jeder schlechte Server drauf.

Details runter drehen: ICH kann besser spielen weil MEIN PC entlastet ist, aber der Server hat noch die VOLLE Last zu tragen, weil die Details als Daten ja nicht weg sind.


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich nicht richtig.
> Falls spieler X Spieler Y auf dem Server trifft muss sein PC "erfahren" wie dieser Spieler Y denn nun aussieht....dazu muss er schon "wissen" aus was der denn besteht.
> Der PC von Spieler Y übermittelt das nicht an den PC von Spieler X sonder er übermittelt es an eine Sammelstelle = Server.
> Wenn du nur Kommunikation zwischen den einzelnen Spieler PCs hast ergibt sich daraus das bei 10 Spielern dein PC schon völlig zugemüllt wäre....weil 10 PCs an ihn senden, bzw das auch noch koordiniert werden müsste damit keine völlige Dia Show rauskommt.
> ...



Teilweise hast du recht. Wie der Spieler aussieht weiß der Server ohnehin, da es in seiner Datenbank steht. Nur wenn der Spieler sich 'umzieht' teilt er dieses dem Server mit, welcher es in seiner Datenbank aktualisiert. Also muss Client A nur den Server fragen, wie Spieler B denn aussieht. Der Server schickt dann aber keine Bilder von dem Spieler an Client A sondern ein paar IDs. Eine ID für das Modell, eine ID für den Helm, etc. Wie detailliert diese Modelle dann aussehen ist Egal, sie werden vom Client geladen und können 1Kb oder 10Mb groß sein. Die übertragenen Daten sind nur die paar IDs. Also ist es für den Netzverkehr absolut unerheblich und eine reine Rechenarbeit des Clients. 
Der Netzverkehr steigt vielleicht ein bisschen, um so komplexer die Modelle parameterisiert sind. Wenn du zum Beispiel für ein Körpermodell noch angeben musst wie lange die Nase und wie groß die Ohren sind. Aber wir reden hier nur von ein paar Bytes die nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Fazit: Grafikdetail hat nichts(ok sagen wir minimal) mit Serverlast zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Juni 2008)

Dann erklär mal warum die performance besser wird wenn ich die grafik runterschraube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal warum die performance besser wird wenn ich die grafik runterschraube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil dein Rechner weniger zu Rechnen hat. Die Last am Server bleibt gleich. Oder steigt auch deine Ping wenn du die Grafik hochschraubst?


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Weil dein Rechner weniger zu Rechnen hat. *Die Last am Server bleibt gleich*. Oder steigt auch deine Ping wenn du die Grafik hochschraubst?



Treffer versenkt. Genau dieses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist enorm belastet, ein grafikaufwendiges Spiel hat nunmal mehr Ansprüche/Daten an den Server.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Weil dein Rechner weniger zu Rechnen hat. Die Last am Server bleibt gleich. Oder steigt auch deine Ping wenn du die Grafik hochschraubst?


verdammt! ok, hast recht^^

Trotzdem packen es die sever nicht, wenn 200 man in wahnsinns grafik aufeinander losgehen.


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Treffer versenkt. Genau dieses
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm? ich glaub du hast mich falsch Verstanden.

Ok, ich weiß nicht was du gerad so spielst. Aber machen wir ein Beispiel. Du spielst AoC auf maximalen Details. Es sieht toll aus. Wenn du jetzt auf minimale Details stellst, hat der AoC Server weniger zu rechnen? Wenn ja wieso?

Ich dachte eigentlich ich hatte die Fakten umfangreich Beschrieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Trotzdem packen es die sever nicht, wenn 200 man in wahnsinns grafik aufeinander losgehen.



Sie packen es auch nicht wenn sie mit Klötzchengrafik aufeinander losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> hm? ich glaub du hast mich falsch Verstanden.
> 
> Ok, ich weiß nicht was du gerad so spielst. Aber machen wir ein Beispiel. Du spielst AoC auf maximalen Details. Es sieht toll aus. Wenn du jetzt auf minimale Details stellst, hat der AoC Server weniger zu rechnen? Wenn ja wieso?
> *
> ...




Ich über dir auch...

Der Datenstrom vom Server ist konstant = maximum (damit du überhaupt die Wahl hast rauf oder runterzuschrauben)
Du kannst nur deinen PC entlasten in dem er nicht alles anzeigt......damit entlastet man den Server nicht, das stimmt. Aber bei einem höheren Maximum ist das "Datenpaket" nun mal von Jeher größer=Serverbelastung.

WoW= kleines Maximum
AoC = großes Maximum



Badrobot schrieb:


> Sie packen es auch nicht wenn sie mit Klötzchengrafik aufeinander losgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, falls der Server darauf ausgelegt ist packen sie das schon. (Das heist nicht perfekt, aber gleich einen völligen Absturz wie in WoW gibts dabei nicht zwangsläufig)


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich über dir auch...
> 
> Der Datenstrom vom Server ist konstant = maximum (damit du überhaupt die Wahl hast rauf oder runterzuschrauben)
> Du kannst nur deinen PC entlasten in dem er nicht alles anzeigt......damit entlastet man den Server nicht, das stimmt. Aber bei einem höheren Maximum ist das "Datenpaket" nun mal von Jeher größer=Serverbelastung.
> ...



Mal angenommen ich würde bei meiner WoW Installtion die Charaktermodelle und Texturen durch hochauflösende viel komplexere austauschen, dann würde es ja wesentlich besser aussehen, bei gleich bleibendem Netzwerkverkehr, oder?


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. Juni 2008)

Vor allem haben es die Server in DAoC auch gemeistert 500 Leute in einer Zone, und die Zone aufrecht zu halten. Von daher ist das kein Argument, nur weil dasn AoC Server nicht packt.


----------



## Ilunadin (27. Juni 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ,dass ich soigar hoffe ,dass die Grafik so in etwas WoW entspricht...bringt die Fantasywelt gut zur Geltung und mindert die Kriegsstimmung garnicht.

Und das Kampfsystem ist einfach und schlicht..genau das was ich eben erwarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich würde bei meiner WoW Installtion die Charaktermodelle und Texturen durch hochauflösende viel komplexere austauschen, dann würde es ja wesentlich besser aussehen, bei gleich bleibendem Netzwerkverkehr, oder?



Du willst es scheinbar nicht verstehen^^

Es geht um die Interaktion zwischen den Spielern. Wenn DU auf DEINEM PC etwas anzeigen läßt hat das  ----->0<------Effekt auf den Server.
Wenn aber Dein Charakter in sämtlichen Farben/Formen/Schattierungen  deinen MITSPIELERN angezeigt werden soll, braucht der Server alle Daten deines Charakters.
Das Problem ist nicht die Darstellung die man wählt, sondern das alle Möglichkeiten (des Spielrahmens) zur Verfügung stehen.

Drehst du deine Einstellung runter heist das ja nicht das es alle machen.
Wenn der Server JEDEM die Möglichkeit geben muss eine "Glanz und Gloria" Grafik betrachten zu können dann braucht er nunmal auch alle aktualisierten Daten....wenn sich 4 Muskeln anstatt 1 Muskel Bewegen macht das durchaus einen Unterschied.

Bei dir wird nur 1 Muskel dargestellt trotzdem muss er an deine Mitspieler alle 4 Muskeln "senden"....Die Serverbelastung bleibt somit auf dem Maximum.

Wenn von jeher nur 2 Muskeln zur Verfügung stehen...dann steigt auch die Serverbelastung nicht auf das Niveau von 4....ganz primitiv ausgedrückt.


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du willst es scheinbar nicht verstehen^^



Genau das gleiche denke ich über dich =D



> Es geht um die Interaktion zwischen den Spielern. Wenn DU auf DEINEM PC etwas anzeigen läßt hat das  ----->0<------Effekt auf den Server.



richtig!



> Wenn aber Dein Charakter in sämtlichen Farben/Formen/Schattierungen  deinen MITSPIELERN angezeigt werden soll, braucht der Server alle Daten deines Charakters.
> 
> Drehst du deine Einstellung runter heist das ja nicht das es alle machen.
> Wenn der Server JEDEM die Möglichkeit geben muss eine "Glanz und Gloria" Grafik betrachten zu können dann braucht er nunmal auch alle aktualisierten Daten....wenn sich 4 Muskeln anstatt 1 Muskel Bewegen macht das durchaus einen Unterschied.
> ...



Die Sache ist eben die. Nicht der Server brauch die Informationen über Muskeln, Formen und Farben, etc. sondern der Client des anderen Spielers. Der Server sagt nämlich nur welche Informationen der Client anzeigen soll. Und dabei werden eben nur 'Adressen' übertragen. Und der Client läd eben je nach Einstellung hochauflösende oder niedrigaufgelöste Texturen.

Ich hab jetzt Feierabend, vll schau ich später nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Die Sache ist eben die. Nicht der Server brauch die Informationen über Muskeln, Formen und Farben, etc. sondern der Client des anderen Spielers. Der Server sagt nämlich nur welche Informationen der Client anzeigen soll. Und dabei werden eben nur 'Adressen' übertragen. Und der Client läd eben je nach Einstellung hochauflösende oder niedrigaufgelöste Texturen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt Feierabend, vll schau ich später nochmal rein
> 
> ...



Laut deiner Theorie würde jede erdenkliche Grafik ausschlieslich von den PCs der Spieler abhängen. 


Badrobot schrieb:


> Aber was genau hat die Serverseite mit der Grafik zu tun?


Der Server wäre eine völlig irelevante Größe.

Das ist er aber nicht. Du wirst sicher zustimmen das wohl so ziemlich jeder WoW Spieler einen PC besitzt der über das Grafikniveau des Spiels hinausgeht. Trotzdem brachen die Server IMMER zusammen, sobald knapp 100-200 Spieler sich sammelten. bzw wenn dann noch irgend ein Kampf ausbrauch oder ein Event startete. (Der einzige Unterschied war dabei numal das mehr angezeigt/berechnet wurde)
Laut deiner Theorie hätte dies dann nicht geschehen dürfen


Nicht der Server brauch die Informationen über Muskeln, Formen und Farben, etc. sondern der Client des anderen Spielers
Eben das sagte ich bereits, nur läuft es dabei über den Server.
Der Server muss bei AoC beispielsweise mehr "vermitteln" als er es bei WoW müsste.


----------



## Leoncore (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Die Sache ist eben die. Nicht der Server brauch die Informationen über Muskeln, Formen und Farben, etc. sondern der Client des anderen Spielers. Der Server sagt nämlich nur welche Informationen der Client anzeigen soll. Und dabei werden eben nur 'Adressen' übertragen. Und der Client läd eben je nach Einstellung hochauflösende oder niedrigaufgelöste Texturen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt Feierabend, vll schau ich später nochmal rein
> 
> ...



/Sign

Der Server übermittelt nur die aktuellen Positionsdaten/Koordinaten der Spieler und Sachen wie Flugbahn der Pfeile, Aussehen des Chars usw. Der Server selbst, brauch die Infos nicht.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Der Server übermittelt nur die aktuellen Positionsdaten/Koordinaten der Spieler und Sachen wie Flugbahn der Pfeile, Aussehen des Chars usw. Der Server selbst, brauch die Infos nicht.



Das der Server die für sich braucht hatte ich gar nicht behauptet.
Wie du selbst sagst er übermittelt es. Es ging nur darum das ein AoC Server mehr zu übermitteln hat, als ein Server eines Spiels was weniger "prächtig" ist.
Daraus folgen dann Einbußen bei der Spielbarkeit........was man ja auch wiederum durch Instanzierung abmildern kann.
Das scheint ja auch ein Grund für die instanzierung der Zonen in AoC zu sein.


----------



## Leoncore (27. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das der Server die für sich braucht hatte ich gar nicht behauptet.
> Wie du selbst sagst er übermittelt es. Es ging nur darum das ein AoC Server mehr zu übermitteln hat, als ein Server eines Spiels was weniger "prächtig" ist.
> Daraus folgen dann Einbußen bei der Spielbarkeit........was man ja auch wiederum durch Instanzierung abmildern kann.
> Das scheint ja auch ein Grund für die instanzierung der Zonen in AoC zu sein.



Warum soll AoC mehr zu übermitteln haben, als andere Games, die weniger detailliert sind? Zum Beispiel die Sache mit den Texturen. Der Server übermittelt nur den Namen der Texturdatei, an den Client PC. Dieser sucht dann im Ordner, nach der entsprechenden Datei und leitet diese weiter an die Grafikkarte, die dann das Bild aufbereitet. Bei Charakteren ist es nicht anders. Die Datei des Modells wird an den Client PC versendet und dieser berechnet dann alles.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt kann jeder schreiben was er will, ich glaube Moagim^^

Hat mich schon mehrmals mit seiner Kompetenz überzeugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube was moagim sagen möchte ist : 

Z.b. wenn in WoW du deine rüstung wechselst passiert es auf den server den da ist dein charackter abgespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt muss der server nur noch an alle diese eine info verschicken. wenig arbeitsaufwand ......
Den wie die rüstung aussieht wird vom heim pc von jeden selbst berechnet. 

Z.b. wenn du in WAR deine rüstung wechselst muss übermittelt werden welche rüstung, welche farben, evtl trophäen, welche "steine/juwelen in der rüstung sind usw...
Dadurch kommt ein höherer arbeits aufwand für den server.
Ahja kolisionsabfrage vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (27. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Ich glaube was moagim sagen möchte ist :
> 
> Z.b. wenn in WoW du deine rüstung wechselst passiert es auf den server den da ist dein charackter abgespeichert
> 
> ...



Ich glaub das wiederspricht sich. Bei WoW muss er auch übermitteln welche Rüstung, welche Farben und welche Zusätze. Gut wenn ein WAR Charakter z.b. 12 Ausrüstungsgegenstände tragen kann, als ein WOW Char mit z.b. nur 10, dann is klar das der Server mehr zu übermitteln hat. Auch das mit der Kollisionsabfrage ist richtig, da hat der Server auch mehr zu tun. Das hat alles aber nix mit der Grafik zu tun.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Ja Hühü (Mal abgesehen davon das eigentlich zwei andere mit dem Thema AoC hier angefangen haben und es mich 0 interessiert)

Man könnte es auch "mehr Variablen" nennen.
Ich sage ja nicht das es "große" Datenströme sind, nur etwas mehr, was bei einer Masse an Spielern dann zu Einschränkungen führt.
Wenn ich sagen wir mal "Einheitsbrei" an 100 Spieler schicken muss.
Oder ob ich an jeden schicken muss....da hängt noch dieses dran und da hängt noch jenes dran.....diese Explosion hat 400 Spitzen diese 300 diese 200....Oder alle Explosionen sehen gleich aus.
Das kann schon Unterschiede machen.



Leoncore schrieb:


> Das hat alles aber nix mit der Grafik zu tun.


Doch hat es. Extrem 1: Es gibt nur 3 Farben im MMO jeder sieht wie A B oder C aus (miese Grafik) Server muss nur entweder A B oder C übermitteln
Extrem 2: Es gibt mehrere 1000 Farben/Schattierungen aus denen der Spieler seinen Char zusammenbasteln kann. 
Der Server muss jetzt nicht einfach A B oder C übermitteln sondern eine Kombination aus A B C D E  etc.....ZZZZZZZZZZ(Davon gibts aber wieder unzählige Varianten)

Wie auch Hühü schreibt steigt bei erhöhter Grafikkapazität die Individualisierung. Je unterschiedlicher man aufgrund von mehr grafischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten wird, desto mehr muss der Server "überprüfen" und "senden".


----------



## Hühü1 (27. Juni 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wiederspricht sich. Bei WoW muss er auch übermitteln welche Rüstung, welche Farben und welche Zusätze. Gut wenn ein WAR Charakter z.b. 12 Ausrüstungsgegenstände tragen kann, als ein WOW Char mit z.b. nur 10, dann is klar das der Server mehr zu übermitteln hat. Das hat alles aber nix mit der Grafik zu tun.



Also das war nur ein beispiel hätte evtl noch direkt ein item nennen sollen...ich ergänze es für dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spieler 1 bekommt t2 helm nu dann wird nur gesendet das er das item trägt weil farbe und alles andere an diesen item "fest" eingestellt ist. 
Wenn er es verzaubert wird sind es  mehr infos zum senden klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei WAR haben die items 2 farbschichten... die infos für diese 2 extra schichten muss auch mit  geschickt werden.
Wie moagim sagte jedes item hat in "modernen" spielen mehr variablen was mehr daten zum senden bedeutet.

Also kann man sagen je invidualer die items sein können umso mehr daten müssen gesendet werden. 
In moderenen MMO´s wird ein hoher anspuch auf invidualität gesetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also das beispiel nicht so ernst nehmen war auch nur ein beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber z.b. bei WoW random erstellten items... es wird das item model übermittelt die werte ... und die farbe wird in vielen spielen von den item werten bestimmt , wenn es in WoW auch so ist kann jeder heim pc die farbe selbst berechnen und der server muss es nicht auch noch tun und wird entlasstet.


----------



## Grenzer (27. Juni 2008)

für mich ist das ganze relativ einfach:

Spielspaß (flüssiger Spielablauf, keine Lags, keine gestrafe + viele menschliche Mitspieler + ausgeglichene Fraktionen + gutes Spielprinzip) > diverse Kleinigkeiten > Serveranzahl (hauptsache einer ist voll) > Grafik. 

Über letzteres mache ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken mehr. Ich spiele mittlerweile wieder DAoC mit alten Grafikeinstellungen und bin glücklich. Wozu brauch ich denn ultrahochauflösende Rüstungen mit xy Verzierungen bei Charakteren die ich eh nur von hinten anschaue.

Der Erfolg eines Spieles lässt sich anhand der Spieleranzahl feststellen, die Qualität bei weitem nicht und auf diese kommt es doch schließlich an.

MfG


----------



## Philipp23 (27. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Titel sagt es ja schon, aber ich will nochmal genauer auf meine Absichten mit diesem Thema eingehen.
> 
> ...



Warhammer online wird erst erfolgreich werden! Wenn die Pre order Phase endlich anfängt.


----------



## Mirdoìl (27. Juni 2008)

Warhammer wird der hammer


----------



## Sagardo (27. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Also das war nur ein beispiel hätte evtl noch direkt ein item nennen sollen...ich ergänze es für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich wäre mir da garnicht so sicher ob das stimmt.

Klar man neigt dazu zu sagen ein Item z.b. #4765 ist an Platz "A" Der Helm aus WAR, der 2 verschiedene Farben hat mit 5 Trophäen und was weiß ich was hat ist auch an Platz "a" 
Jetzt würde man natürlich denken, man das sind Viel mehr Infos das muss auch mehr Verkehr sein, allerdings würde ich das Problem wohl so lösen indem ich dem Item z.b. die Nr. 1234567890 gebe. Diese Nummer ist länger aber gemessen an ihrer Größe in Relation zu einer 4765 in Form einer Nummer gespeichert ein Witz.
Warum ich dem Item eine so lange Numemr geben würde ? Ganz einfach das ist das Item 1234 mit der ersten Farbschicht 5 und der zweiten Farbschicht 6 und den Trophäen 7,8,9 und 0 an den Stellen 1,2,3 und 4.
So hat man viel mehr Infos in fast dem selben Daten verkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke doch, dass die Programierer auf diese Idee auch gekommen sind, wenn ich sie mir hier schon diese Idee in 30 sec. ausdenken kann *gg


[Edit] die Farbwerte würde ich wohl lieber mit Buchstaben speichern, wodurch die Nummer dann 1234ab7890 heissen würde. Da es wahrscheinlich mehr als 10 mögliche Farben geben wird. Sollte es bei den Trophäen auch so sein müsste man dort auch Buchstaben nehmen.


----------



## Hühü1 (27. Juni 2008)

@sagardo

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das es nicht so funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist wie es ist mehr zahlen= mehr daten zum senden/verabeiten. 
Zu deinem beispiel. 
Du musst es mal ausbauen und mal einen ganzen chars wie in deinem beispiel, mit allen variablen,  als code darstellen. 
Für jede einzelne invidualisierung bräuchstest du dan ne zahl oder nen buchstaben , der code wird immer länger.
Also mit deinen beispiel hast du auch nur das belegt was moagim und ich sagten.

Wieviel daten es mehr sind, und ob das jetzt den server beeinflusst ist was anderes. 
Es sind mehr daten  die der server verarbeiten/verschicken muss.


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Bedenkt noch, dass das Aussehen exakt einmal zu jedem Client geschickt wird. Danach kommen nur noch Änderungen die während eines Kampfes in der Regel nicht mehr auftreten. Es werden nur noch Koordinaten und Aktionen ausgetauscht. Von daher ist die Theorie: Besser Grafik = Mehr Lag blanker Unsinn.
Aber naja ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das AoC großteils instanziert ist hat zumindest damit schon mal nichts damit zu tun. Meiner Meinung nach eher ein Konzeptfehler als eine technische Hürde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Bedenkt noch, dass das Aussehen exakt einmal zu jedem Client geschickt wird. Danach kommen nur noch Änderungen die während eines Kampfes in der Regel nicht mehr auftreten. Es werden nur noch Koordinaten und Aktionen ausgetauscht. Von daher ist die Theorie: Besser Grafik = Mehr Lag blanker Unsinn.
> Aber naja ...
> 
> 
> ...


schattenberechnungen sind auch teil der grafik und je detailierter ein schatten ist umso mehr datenstörme. dazu komtm dann noch z.b. brechungen auf verschiedenen oberflächen. und da so gut wie alels einen schatten werfen kann bei aoc. muss auch alles berechnet werden wenn es sich bewegt


----------



## Leoncore (27. Juni 2008)

Die Sache mit den Instanzen ist auch einfach so, das man weniger Arbeitsspeicher brauch und die Zone flüssiger läuft, als bei einer großen Welt, wo wahrscheinlich der RAM schon so voll ist, das restliche Daten auf die langsame Festplatte geschrieben werden müssen.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Bedenkt noch, dass das Aussehen exakt einmal zu jedem Client geschickt wird. Danach kommen nur noch Änderungen die während eines Kampfes in der Regel nicht mehr auftreten. Es werden nur noch Koordinaten und Aktionen ausgetauscht. Von daher ist die Theorie: Besser Grafik = Mehr Lag blanker Unsinn.
> Aber naja ...
> 
> 
> ...



Aktionen werden ebenfalls graphisch dargestellt, welche bei einer höheren Grafik auch mehr Varianten der Animation ermöglichen.
Ja deiner Meinung nach. Kann man ja akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könnten wir dieses leidige Thema jetzt mal endlich beenden? Einerseits sind wir vom Thema schon ziemlich weit weg, anderseits wird keiner den anderen überzeugen können.
Es ist auch völlig egal entweder man spielt AoC wie es ist oder man läßt es
......und die Diskusion hier hat mit WAR nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Hühü1 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Bedenkt noch, dass das Aussehen exakt einmal zu jedem Client geschickt wird. Danach kommen nur noch Änderungen die während eines Kampfes in der Regel nicht mehr auftreten. Es werden nur noch Koordinaten und Aktionen ausgetauscht. Von daher ist die Theorie: Besser Grafik = Mehr Lag blanker Unsinn.
> Aber naja ...
> 
> 
> ...




Häm wo wurde den gesagt "Theorie: Besser Grafik = Mehr Lag"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die aussage war bessere grafik= mehr daten zum senden.
Oder eher gesagt je mehr invidualisierung umso mehr daten zum senden. 

Aber ab welcher datenmenge ein server lags verursacht ist ja was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw  hängt das ja auch noch von der hardware usw ab. 

Zu deinen beispiel ja hast recht aberr..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stell dir vor  du kommt auf das schlachtfeld/instanz  wie auch immer da tobt der bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca 200 leute auf einen kleinen gebiet. 
Jeder muss deine daten bekommen und du musst von den 200  auch die daten haben.
Oder 100 leute  greifen ne hauptstadt an und dann kommen 100 zum verteidigen.
In solchen momenten denke ich wird viel leistung vom server gefordert.

Ob das lags gibt? nu hängt vom server ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: grad moagims beitrag gelesen ^^  hm stimmt der klügere gibt nach ^^


----------



## Badrobot (27. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Häm wo wurde den gesagt "Theorie: Besser Grafik = Mehr Lag"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das versuche ich ja zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das bei vielen Leuten Probleme auftreten liegt aber an der Menge der Leute und nicht an der Grafik des Spiels. Nichts anderes versuche ich die ganze Zeit zu sagen. Und mit Lag meine ich nicht lange Wartezeiten, sondern die Zeit die ein Paket vom Server zum Client und zurück braucht. Die steigt natürlich um sehr mehr Daten zwischen Server und den Clients transferiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Genau das versuche ich ja zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte lass es gut sein. Wenn die Grafik nur Rot/Blau ermöglicht und in 2D gehalten ist, sinds nunmal weniger Daten als beim momentanen Stand.

Das das Hauptproblem für die "Unspielbarkeit" "schlechte Spielbarkeit" bei den einzelnen PCs liegt hat nie jemand bestritten.
Die Beschaffenheit des Servers aber völlig auszublenden wie du es mit: Grafik hat gar nichts mit Servern zu tun machst, ist auch etwas anderes.


----------



## Hühü1 (27. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Genau das versuche ich ja zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dan haben wir alle recht und sind glücklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DanceHammer  is coming. ^^


----------



## Kofineas (27. Juni 2008)

Um die Frage die der Thread-Name beschreibt zu beantworten: "Ja!"

Warum genau kann ich nicht sagen, aber wenn ich die Beta spiele macht es mir einfach Spaß und bietet zu WoW, insofern das geht, da wir ja im gleichen Genre bleiben, schon eine willkommene Abwechslung und ich kann mir persönlich sehr gut vorstellen, dass viele Leute damit anfangen bzw. dahin wechseln etc.

Es bleibt allerdings abzuwarten ob WAR wirklich auf dieser schon anderen Schiene bleibt als WoW oder sich durch das Erfolgsrezept der "Konkurrenz" beeinflussen lässt.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> Es bleibt allerdings abzuwarten ob WAR wirklich auf dieser schon anderen Schiene bleibt als WoW oder sich durch das Erfolgsrezept der "Konkurrenz" beeinflussen lässt.



Da müssten sie aber viel an Warhammer ändern. PVE bezogenes Spiel heißt eigentlich auch, die andere Fraktion hat keinen Einfluss auf mich. Irgendwie passt das nicht so ganz ins Warhammer Universum.
Vom enormen Storybruch abgesehen, die "gleiche" Schiene wie WoW zu fahren, da entsteht ein zu hoher Konkurenzdruck. Glaube daher eigentlich nicht das man sich diesbezüglich Sorgen machen muss.


----------



## Mymythos (27. Juni 2008)

> PVE bezogenes Spiel heißt eigentlich auch, die andere Fraktion hat keinen Einfluss auf mich.



was nen quatsch, immerhin hast Du "eigentlich" gesagt das relativiert den quatsch wenigstens.

PvE muss* nicht *zwangsläufig keinen Einfluss auf RvR haben. Man könnte das ganz einfach und auch Story technisch passend miteinander verbinden. Z.b. besiegt / bändigt man einen Raidboss meintetwegen einen Drachen und durch den Sieg kann man diesen einmalig bei einer feindlichen RvR Belagerung einsetzen. Oder oder oder es gibt unzählige möglichkeiten PvE sinnvoll mit RvR zu verbinden und nur weil dann PvE Einfluss aufs RvR hat ist es immer noch PvE.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> was nen quatsch, immerhin hast Du eigentlich gesagt das relativiert den quatsch wenigstens.
> 
> PvE muss* nicht *zwangsläufig keinen Einfluss auf RvR haben. Man könnte das ganz einfach und auch Story technisch passend miteinander verbinden. Z.b. besiegt / bändigt man einen Raidboss meintetwegen einen Drachen und durch den Sieg kann man diesen einmalig bei einer feindlichen RvR Belagerung einsetzen. Oder oder oder es gibt unzählige möglichkeiten PvE sinnvoll mit RvR zu verbinden und nur weil dann PvE Einfluss aufs RvR hat ist es immer noch PvE.



wunderbar geflamed

Hab ich was von RvR gesagt? 
PVE=|=RvR

Wenn sich ein Spiel auf PVE *bezieht*, also Spieler gegen Monster, dann steht nicht Reich gegen Reich im Vordergrund.
Aus dem Grund weil eben RvR nicht PVE ist hat es ja auch eine eigene Bezeichnung.

PVE *bezogenes* Spiel heißt eigentlich auch, die andere Fraktion hat keinen Einfluss auf mich. Man arbeitet auf das besiegen von Monstern hin.

Das was du beschreibst ist ein RvR bezogenes Spiel (lies vll. erstmal etwas genauer, was mein Satz überhaupt aussagt)
Der RvR Gedanke steht im Vordergrund somit tragen PVE und PvP zum RvR bei.


----------



## Mymythos (27. Juni 2008)

> wunderbar geflamed



warum ? weil ich gesagt hab das ich find das das Quatsch war ? naja ich denk das ist noch kein Flame wenn ich dich Flamen würd würdest Du's sicher nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn sich ein Spiel auf PVE bezieht, also Spieler gegen Monster, dann steht nicht Reich gegen Reich im Vordergrund.
> Aus dem Grund weil eben RvR nicht PVE ist hat es ja auch eine eigene Bezeichnung.
> 
> Das was du beschreibst ist ein RvR bezogenes Spiel (lies vll. erstmal etwas genauer, was mein Satz überhaupt aussagt)
> Der RvR Gedanke steht im Vordergrund somit tragen PVE und PvP zum RvR bei.



Ich geb Dir recht. Im Vordergrund steht sicher RvR und das ist auch gut so. Nur verstehe ich nicht warum manche glauben RvR schliesst gutes Raid PvE aus. Das wäre für mich ein Ansatz für ein next gen MMORPG. Und da ich hohe Erwartungen an WAR habe hoffe ich das sie es schaffen und sinnvoll Raid Kontent und RvR zu verbinden. Vielleicht nicht sofort aber später mit dem nächsten Add on...


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> warum ? weil ich gesagt hab das ich find das das Quatsch war ? naja ich denk das ist noch kein Flame wenn ich dich Flamen würd würdest Du's sicher nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einen Satz mit was nen quatsch einleiten, hat wenig mit Sachlichkeit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch nichts von ausschließen gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Vorposter hatte nur WoW als mögliche "Konkurenz" erwähnt. (was ja ein PVE bezogenes Spiel ist, in welche Kategorie solch ich WoW sonst stecken)

Das mit dem Raid.....nunja Raid= Schlachtgruppe/Überfallgruppe, mir persönlich ist da das Schlacht und Überfall wichtiger als das Wort Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe eher darauf das zB mehr Festungen und vor allem schwerere Festungen geplant sind.....möglicherweise sogar später ausbaubare Festungen (indirekt geht das bei Städten ja bereits)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts von ausschließen gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei WoW hat aber auch die "andere Fraktion" Einfluss auf den einzelnen Spieler, bsp. wie blöde Questgeber töten...etc(siehe deine Beschreibung von "PvE bezogenen Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Gibt zwar nicht viele Möglichkeiten und meist sind sie sinn- und hirnlos, aber im Grunde *könnte* Kofineas' Befürchtung eintreten. Soll heißen, dass das RvR nicht ausstirbt, jedoch *könnten* die Entwickler, Content anhängen mit neuen Instanzen..blablub, in denen es bessere/gleichwertige Ausrüstung wie im RvR gibt.

Das ist natürlich alles nur reine Theorie und wird hoffentlich nicht eintreten, aber möglich wäre es schon, wenn nach Release des Spiels die Community danach schreien *würde*.

P.S.: Ich zweifel mit meinem Beitrag natürlich nicht an, dass WoW ein PvE orientiertes Spiel ist. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (28. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich alles nur reine Theorie und wird hoffentlich eintreten, aber möglich wäre es schon, wenn nach Release des Spiels die Community danach schreien *würde*


Alles nur wilde Spekulation, die zu nichts führt. Fakt ist WAR ist primär ein RvR-PvP Spiel und wird als solches entwickelt; Fakt ist WoW ist ein PvE Spiel, wurde als solches entwickelt und erfährt seitdme einen Umbau zu allem Möglichen, aber nichts Ganzem.

Was die Entwickler hineinbauen werden können wir nur erahnen, nichts weiter. Bleiben wir doch einfach bei der Vorfreue auf ein schönes Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Alles nur wilde Spekulation, die zu nichts führt. Fakt ist WAR ist primär ein RvR-PvP Spiel und wird als solches entwickelt; Fakt ist WoW ist ein PvE Spiel, wurde als solches entwickelt und erfährt seitdme einen Umbau zu allem Möglichen, aber nichts Ganzem.
> 
> Was die Entwickler hineinbauen werden können wir nur erahnen, nichts weiter. Bleiben wir doch einfach bei der Vorfreue auf ein schönes Spiel.
> 
> ...



Klar sind das alles wilde Spekulationen, aber irgendwie muss man ja die Zeit totschlagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber dürfte ja nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, dann steht das Spiel in den Verkaufsregalen und dann können wir endlich wilde Diskussionen über Schlachtenführung und Taktiken führen - nur noch paar Monate durchhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Mist, in meinem letzten Beitrag ist ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen, wie ich an deinem Zitat sehe Gromthar. Sollte natürlich "hoffentlich nicht" heißen *grinst*


----------



## sybarith (28. Juni 2008)

wenn es wenigstens eine spekulation wäre, die auf einem nachvollziehbaren ansatz beruht, wäre das ok. aber die sehe ich auch nicht wirklich. warum sollte Mythic vom konzept abkommen. mit DAoC haben sie doch bereits mehrfach gezeigt, das sie ihren ursprünglichen konzept treu bleiben und es noch verbessern. man hat sich auch dort nicht entschlossen auf eine schiene auf zu springen, die das spiel, sagen wir, in richtung mainstream verändert.

daher die frage, warum darauf spekulieren das dieser fall in WAR eintreten könnte? vorallem da das warhammer universum noch so viele andere möglichkeiten bietet, das RvR konzept noch weiter aus zu bauen.


----------



## Gromthar (28. Juni 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> wenn es wenigstens eine spekulation wäre, die auf einem nachvollziehbaren ansatz beruht, wäre das ok. aber die sehe ich auch nicht wirklich. warum sollte Mythic vom konzept abkommen. mit DAoC haben sie doch bereits mehrfach gezeigt, das sie ihren ursprünglichen konzept treu bleiben und es noch verbessern. man hat sich auch dort nicht entschlossen auf eine schiene auf zu springen, die das spiel, sagen wir, in richtung mainstream verändert.
> 
> daher die frage, warum darauf spekulieren das dieser fall in WAR eintreten könnte? vorallem da das warhammer universum noch so viele andere möglichkeiten bietet, das RvR konzept noch weiter aus zu bauen.


Ja eben. HdRO springt auch nicht auf diese Schiene auf. Wieso auch? Sie haben genügend Spieler, die begeistert bei HdRO bleiben werden und die Tendenz ist laut meinem Gefühl eher steigend als stinkend. WAR wird soetwas mit Sicherheit auch nicht nötig haben.


----------



## Mitrandor (28. Juni 2008)

Hab jetzt nich alles gelesen, will nur meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich selbst hab auch auf WAR gewartet denn wollts mal sehen, nich exessiev spielen aber mir anschauen, also freu ich mich drauf.

Ich denke WAR hat DIE Chance, die PvPler aus WoW und aus anderen Games aber auch leute die WAR nur als TT kennen kommen. *also vorallem Europaer ^^*

Da WAR fast nur auf PVP aus ist ist es also vor allem für solche Spieler sehr interessant. Ich denke dadurch werden sie es schaffen.

Wer PvE Content will der kommt zu uns LOTROern, daher denke ich schoma das WAR für Uns keine Gefahr dastellt sondern eher was tolles ist, die PvPler finden da ihre Befriedigung PvEler bei uns, und das ergäntzt sich.

Aber irgendwie is spät und ich wes garnich genau was ich schreibe.

Will nur sagen - WAR= PvP TOLL
                        Herr der Ringe Online = PvE GENIAL *love*

freu mich auf WAR - will etwas anschauen und gucken....


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Juni 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> wenn es wenigstens eine spekulation wäre, die auf einem nachvollziehbaren ansatz beruht, wäre das ok. aber die sehe ich auch nicht wirklich. warum sollte Mythic vom konzept abkommen. mit DAoC haben sie doch bereits mehrfach gezeigt, das sie ihren ursprünglichen konzept treu bleiben und es noch verbessern. man hat sich auch dort nicht entschlossen auf eine schiene auf zu springen, die das spiel, sagen wir, in richtung mainstream verändert.
> 
> daher die frage, warum darauf spekulieren das dieser fall in WAR eintreten könnte? vorallem da das warhammer universum noch so viele andere möglichkeiten bietet, das RvR konzept noch weiter aus zu bauen.



Ich wollte doch auch nur mal eine sinnlose Spekulation von mir geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (28. Juni 2008)

Na, wenn ihr das so ausschließt das es ähnlich wird wie WoW kann es ja nur ein Erfolg werden. Also meiner Meinung nach^^

Ich jedenfalls freue mich auch die kommende Beta-Phase, die sollte schon einiges mehr an Aufschluss über die Final geben als die Fokus-Tests die ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (28. Juni 2008)

Das Kampfsystem von WoW ist vom Prinzip her grundsolide, auch wenn die Umsetzung in anderen Spielen (Guild Wars) besser gelungen ist. Conan geht einen etwas _anderen_ Weg, aber keinen _besseren_. Am Kampfsystem wirds nicht liegen wenn Warhammer floppt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu ^^
Ich finds schon mal gut das WAR eine so gute berichterstattung über die entwicklung gibt.
Und ich finde gut das man nicht mit aufgebesserten Bildern oder Videos wirbt.

Und mal ne allg frage?
Wer weiss denn das die Grafik auf den Videos richtig zur geltung kommt oder voll aufgedreht ist?


(Sorry falls des schon vorhanden aber kam am morgen nur auf Seite 3 xD )


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grafik ist noch nicht auf ihrem Endstand, da bleibt noch Raum nach oben. Schatten- und Lichteffekte sind bisher in der Beta noch nicht enthalten(oder doch schon?) und dies wird einiges am Styling ändern. Aufjedenfall wird noch an der Grafik geschraubt, das steht fest.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Die Grafik ist noch nicht auf ihrem Endstand, da bleibt noch Raum nach oben. Schatten- und Lichteffekte sind bisher in der Beta noch nicht enthalten(oder doch schon?) und dies wird einiges am Styling ändern. *Aufjedenfall wird noch an der Grafik geschraubt, das steht fest*.



http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35509.html 
Stand Juni 25 (ja das ist offiziell)

Was wollt ihr denn noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (2. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35509.html
> Stand Juni 25 (ja das ist offiziell)
> 
> Was wollt ihr denn noch
> ...


 
Mit der Grafik dürfen sie es nicht übertreiben sonst kannst die Belagerungen vergessen. Wobei es mich jetzt schon wundert wie es überhaupt funktionieren soll. Bestes Beispiel ist WoW, 100 Chars auf einer Stelle und alles ist unspielbar (bei Aoc reichen schon 10)

Naja, mal überraschen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (2. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> laut Entwickler wird das Spiel Picke packe voll an Dingen sein die man machen kann.




Haben sie bei AoC auch gesagt, und jetzt schau dir die Mimimi-Threads hier an...
Entwickler versprechen der Community immer das Ultra-Blaue vom Himmel.
Verlass dich nicht darauf.
Entscheiden kann das nur der Spieler.

btT: 
Warum nicht?
Es ist ein anderes Spiel und es gibt genug Spieler, die gerne neues ausprobieren. Vor allem die Warhammer-Fangemeinde, die WoW sowieso aufgrund der ganzen geklauteten Ideen verteufeln. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. 
Sorry, aber allein der Name dieses Threads macht mich depressiv. Besteht die Welt nur noch aus Leuten, die WoW als Spitze der MMORPG-Evolution sehen?


so far...


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Juli 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Mit der Grafik dürfen sie es nicht übertreiben sonst kannst die Belagerungen vergessen. Wobei es mich jetzt schon wundert wie es überhaupt funktionieren soll. Bestes Beispiel ist WoW, 100 Chars auf einer Stelle und alles ist unspielbar (bei Aoc reichen schon 10)
> 
> Naja, mal überraschen lassen
> 
> ...



Was soll daran so schwer sein? In DAoC hat es damals mit einer auch "guten" Grafik afaik bis zu 300 Spieler waren da np. Es konnt auch ma mehr werden


----------



## Taschat (3. Juli 2008)

Hier mal 3 verschiedene Screenshots zum vergleichen, bzgl. der diskussion um die Klötzchengrafik:

Herr der Ringe - Bruchtal
http://www.herr-der-ringe.ws/wp-content/up...6/bruchtal3.jpg

WoW - Silbermond
http://www.worldofwar.net/gallery/data/513...lvermoon_02.jpg

WAR - irgendein Gebäude von Elfen
http://static.4players.de/premium/Screensh...13-vollbild.jpg

Also ich weiss nicht, wie alt das Bild von WAR ist, aber nunja *sucht nahc den richtigen Worten* eine lebendige und stimmige Atmosphäre vermittelt es mir nicht.

Beim ersten Besuch von Bruchtal ingame hats mir schier die Sprache verschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja... über den Geschmack von Silbermond lässt sich sicher streiten, aber Lebendigkeit vermittelt es allemal.

Das bleibt beim Screenshot aus WAR halt (noch) ziemlich auf der Strecke.

Ich muss auch keine pompöse Grafik haben bzw. Realismus pur. AoC hat mir super gefallen, aber nachdem ausserhalt von Tortage mein Rechner komplett gestreikt hat, war es für mich nicht mehr spielbar.

WoW findet meiner Meinung nach einen guten Mix aus "gediegener" Grafik, Spielbarkeit und Lebendigkeit. Ich erinnere da gern Ashenvale, welches sehr stimmig ist, Feralas etc.

Es sollte halt eine gesunde Mischung haben. Es darf einfach nicht steif und aufgesetzt wirken und so, als wäre alles per Lego-Prinzip zusammengebaut worden. Der Grafikstil ist mir egal. Mit Stil meine ich also Comic oder realismus. Es muss nur gut umgesetzt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (3. Juli 2008)

Zurück zum Thema:

WAR wird sicherlich erfolgreich sein! Die Frage ist halt nur wie lange?

MMORPGs waren wie Tabletop- oder Pen&Paper-Spiele immer etwas für wenige Enthusiasten, klein
aber erfolgreich, und das auf lange Sicht hin, sie dümpelten halt ruhig und realtiv bescheiden außerhalb des Mainstreams dahin.

Dann kam WoW, inklusiver Werbekampagne und veränderte alles, MMORPGs sind jetzt für alle und für jeden etwas, nein müssen es sogar sein.

So sind sie nun wie ein Großteil anderer Dinge gefangen im Mainstream. Die Schwankungen dort sind brachial, und nicht alles ist so vorrausschauend geplant wie z.B. WoW, oder gar so anpassungsfähig oder gut gepolstert.

Deshalb noch einmal meine anfänglichen Worte.

WAR wird sicherlich erfolgreich sein! Die Frage ist halt nur wie lange?


----------



## Salute (3. Juli 2008)

Taschat schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 verschiedene Screenshots zum vergleichen, bzgl. der diskussion um die Klötzchengrafik:
> 
> Herr der Ringe - Bruchtal
> http://www.herr-der-ringe.ws/wp-content/up...6/bruchtal3.jpg
> ...




Auf mich wirkt das Bild aus WAR eher wie eine Gegend aus einer Fabel auf den ersten Blick, das Bruchtal dagegen hat zwar bessere Details wirkt aber eher weniger wie eine Elfenstadt (falls das jeh eine sein sollte) sondern siedelt sich eher der Realität an.

An WoW bin ich schon zu gewöhnt um eine objektive Meinung abgeben zu können.^^


----------



## FirstGuardian (3. Juli 2008)

Nene, dass das aber auch in manche Köpfe nicht rein will - wie soll man denn objektiv zwei Dinge miteinander vergleichen, die aus zwei verschiedenen Welten kommen? Mit Welten meine ich hier aber nciht die Spielwelt, sondern die Welten, ie zwischen den Entwicklungsstadien stehen:

Entwicklungsstand von...
...WoW-Screens: über 3 Jahre Release
...HdRO: über 1 Jahr Release
...WAR: Closed-Beta !!!

Ist doch total logisch, dass es noch unfertig und teilweise irgendwie kühl und leer ausschaut...

Ihr vergleicht doch auch keinen Rohbau mit einer fertigen Villa, wo der Garten schon seit 2 Jahren blüht und gedeiht und der Gärtner jeden Tag mit der Nagelschehre den Rasen trimmt, und sagt dann: "Hmmm....der Rohbau sieht aber echt scheiße aus, der hat gar nicht so schöne Fenster wie die Villa, und ne Beleuchtung ist auch noch nicht installiert. Da könnte man ja nachts im Dunklen stolpern, weil man nix sieht."

Also stellt euch einfach mal die aktuellen Screens richtig ausgeleuchtet vor und dass alle NPC implementiert sind, und die Spielercharaktere das Rest zu einer blühenden und lebhaften Spielwelt dazugeben. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Mitzy (3. Juli 2008)

@Efgrib: "lol"- faszinierende Aussage, könntest du das noch näher erläutern? Ich meine, warum "lol"? Ich weiß, wir PC heinies sind die einzigen die lachend etwas fragen können (lol?), aber was willste mit deinem post sagen?
Er hat doch Recht, es wird definitiv sehr viel bei WAR getestet, sodass man zu dem Schluss käme, dass sie bugs etc. noch entfernen, bevor das Spiel released wird. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass sie uns einfach ärgern wollen und sich in Ihren Büros sagen "Nä nänä nä nä, Ihr spielt das noch nich, nä nänä nä nä!"- aber das bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Juli 2008)

@taschat

Hast ja wohl schon mitbekommen das du unfair im vergleich warst, 2 spiele die schon lange released sind mit einen in der closed beta zu vergleichen.

Hier ein link mit bildern aus der beta:

http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/748723/wa...nts_062008.html

Das was du siehst ist schon relativ weit aber noch nicht fertig.
Der unterschied ist gewaltig zu den einen WAR screenshot den du verlinkt hast.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Taschat schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 verschiedene Screenshots zum vergleichen, bzgl. der diskussion um die Klötzchengrafik:
> 
> Herr der Ringe - Bruchtal
> http://www.herr-der-ringe.ws/wp-content/up...6/bruchtal3.jpg
> ...



Du Weisst schon das dieses Bild aus der pre Alpha Footage stammt, oder?
Um zusammenzufassen was das bedeutet:

- Komplette Beleuchtung (Also Licht und Schattensysteme) nicht implementiert, wenn in HdRO alle Texturen gleichmässig hell beleuchtet sind vermittelt es genauso wenig Atmosphäre

- Texturen sind teilweise noch Platzhalter

- Selbstverständlich laufen noch keine Mobs/NPCs/Spieler durch die Gegend

- Leuchteffekte (Feuer, Magisches Leuchten, etc.) sind ebenfalls noch nicht eingefügt

- Geländefeintuning (Platzieren von Zierobjekten, zb. die Blumen die sich um die Brücke im HdRO bild ranken) noch nicht gemacht

Während der preAlpha hast du wirklich noch anderes zu Tun als an der Grafik rumzubasteln...Zitat Paul Barnett: "We try to make things stop going BOOM every day" ^^ Inzwischen sind wir am Anfang der Gildenbeta, und damit gibts einen riesenhaufen neuer Screens, Ingame Videos, etc. die ein GANZ ANDERES Bild von WAR zeichnen als dieses hier.

Davon einmal abgesehen...ich finde sogar dieses Bild sieht noch um Längen besser aus als das Tor von Silvermoon...nichts gegen Blutelfenstyle, aber die Stadt sieht manchmal aus wie ein Korb Bonbons. Einfach zu kunterbunt.

P.S. Das HdRO Bild ist absolut geil!


----------



## Gromthar (3. Juli 2008)

Das Video von Hühü sollte jegliche Bedenken bezüglich Grafik komplett zerstreuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die WoW Desginer haben mit BC ziemlich tief in den Farbtopf gegriffen. Manchen gefällts, anderen wieder nicht.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das Video von Hühü sollte jegliche Bedenken bezüglich Grafik komplett zerstreuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast recht.
Ich denke in WAR wird für jeden was geben immerhin gibt es 6 städte  und alle unterscheiden sich von einander. 
Würde so gern mal die ork hauptstadt sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum thema ja WAR wird einen guten start haben hatte auch AoC....aber ob WAR erfolgreich sein wird  kann nur die zeit zeigen.


----------



## Revan69 (3. Juli 2008)

eine gute grafik muss nicht super hochauflösend oder besonders detailreich sein, wichtig ist vorallem das alles zusammenpasst und nicht ein teil super detailreich ist und ein anderer teil nebendran nich. die welt muss grafisch harmonieren dann sieht es auch gut aus ohne viele polygonen. desweiteren halte ich mehr davon eine weniger hardwarefressende grafikengin zu benutzen und dafür schöne massenschlachten zu inszinieren, was ja bei age of conan etwas gescheitert ist.

alles in allem denke ich aber sollte man die spiele nicht direkt vergleichen da ein jedes seine vor- und nachteile hat, die jeder spieler individuell bewerten muss.


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juli 2008)

Hühü, musstest du unbedingt das Video posten? Ich bin so schon heiß genug auf´s Spiel, aber nun werde ich warscheinlich von heute an bis WAR release mich nich mehr konzentrieren können *g* ^^ *need WAR, need Urlaub dazu*
btw.: Kannst sie dir doch anschauen- Spiel UNordnung/ Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hühü, musstest du unbedingt das Video posten? Ich bin so schon heiß genug auf´s Spiel, aber nun werde ich warscheinlich von heute an bis WAR release mich nich mehr konzentrieren können *g* ^^ *need WAR, need Urlaub dazu*
> btw.: Kannst sie dir doch anschauen- Spiel UNordnung/ Zerstörung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed

Die Bilder die man da sieht machen Lust auf mehr...um genau zu sein, Lust darauf da durchzulaufen!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Juli 2008)

Jap, das video hat mir wieder n kleinen begeisterungsschub gegeben. Schön gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (7. Juli 2008)

Taschat schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe - Bruchtal
> http://www.herr-der-ringe.ws/wp-content/up...6/bruchtal3.jpg
> 
> WoW - Silbermond
> ...



Keine Frage, was die Landschaften angeht ist HdRO super und das Beste derzeit, dafür sehen die Models und Rüstungen in WAR schon jetzt VIEL besser aus. 

Was WoW und WAR angeht .. das ist immer die Frage was man gerade vergleicht. Wenn du nun das WoW Bild und eines aus der unvermeidlichen Stadt genommen hättest, dann hätte WoW klar verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/scree...s_080425-22.jpg

Und da fehlt noch Beleuchtung usw, denn man sieht ja da es da noch keine Schatten gibt.


----------



## mantigore666 (7. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich auch keine wirklich Sparte im Fantasy Raum mehr übrig.....
> eines punktet mit PVE = WOW
> eines mit "Grafikpracht" = AoC
> eines wird "vermutlich" die Führung im PvP/RvR übernehmen = WAR



alle spiele können nebeneinander existieren....  ich würde es aber anders unterteilen :

wow = mischmasch aus allem, so leicht zu spielen, wie die bild zu lesen ist ...
lotro = high fantasy (klare unterteilung gut/böse)
aoc  = low fantasy (keine klare unterteilung fg)
war  = ziemlich fest umrissene fantasywelt, in der es weniger um rpg als mehr um hack ´n´ slay geht
somit sehe ich war eher noch als direkten wow-konkurrenten, als bei einem der anderen beiden games.
auch in punkto grafik, da sie aussieht wie "wow ohne kanten"

aoc punktet in einigem, nicht nur in der grafik...  aber ich seh schon, auch das war-forum wird - bis es rauskommt - zum "flame-stützpunkt" gegen aoc...  welche "freude" ....
aber wenn war draussen ist, wird dagegen 100% ebenso geflamed werden  ;-)

wenn es mal jemand schafft, warhammer 40k als onlinerollenspiel zu bringen, wär
ich doch glatt bereit, zwei nebeneinander zu spielen  ;-)

zum te : 
ich wünsche euch, dass war sich halten kann, sieht nett aus und bringt "besseres" wenn auch noch nicht DAS pvp...
aoc wird sich auch halten, alleine schon, weil es etwas abdeckt, was weder wow, noch war haben - realistische
spielumgebung.


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> alle spiele können nebeneinander existieren....  ich würde es aber anders unterteilen :
> 
> wow = mischmasch aus allem, so leicht zu spielen, wie die bild zu lesen ist ...
> lotro = high fantasy (klare unterteilung gut/böse)
> ...



find ich ne recht gute Unterteilung, aber mit WAR = wenig rpg, mehr hack'n'slay kann ich micht nicht anfreunden. Hack&Slay wie mans zb aus Diablo kennt gibts in keinem MMO meines Wissens nach und sollts auch nich geben, nichmal in WoW (*warte auf Flames der WoW-Fanboys*). Bitte um Erklärung wie du zu der Idee kommst.



> aoc punktet in einigem, nicht nur in der grafik...  aber ich seh schon, auch das war-forum wird - bis es rauskommt - zum "flame-stützpunkt" gegen aoc...  welche "freude" ....
> aber wenn war draussen ist, wird dagegen 100% ebenso geflamed werden  ;-)



Empfinde ich nicht so, gut, man sagt mal "hoffentlich wird WAR nicht so verbuggt released wie AoC" zb, aber das seh ich nicht unbedingt als Flame im engeren Sinne. Genauso wollen ja die WoW-Fanboys(!= Spieler) auch jede nicht 100% Pro-Meldung gleich als Flame darstellen. Alle Spieler sollten sich mal bißchen bißchen entspannen und vielleicht gleich bei jeder "Dein Spiel hat kleinere Mängel"-Meldung in ne "WAS?! Ey, du Kacknoob XYZ is da geilste Spiel wo gibt, du bist einfach zu dämlich dazu!!!!11elf"-Rage verfallen....
Nicht als "Flame"zu verstehn, deine Meldung war, wenn ich sie auch als falsch betrachte, doch besser als einige andere in der Art. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> wenn es mal jemand schafft, warhammer 40k als onlinerollenspiel zu bringen, wär
> ich doch glatt bereit, zwei nebeneinander zu spielen  ;-)



Afaik arbeitet THQ an nem 40k MMO. Ich freu mich aber weiterhin auf WAR, auch wenn 40k sicher nett ist, ich bevorzuge Fantasy (kenne bisher beide nur aus PC-Games, Wikis etc., nich vom TT)



> zum te :
> ich wünsche euch, dass war sich halten kann, sieht nett aus und bringt "besseres" wenn auch noch nicht *DAS* pvp...
> aoc wird sich auch halten, alleine schon, weil es etwas abdeckt, was weder wow, noch war haben - realistische
> spielumgebung.



Gut, nicht DAS PvP für dich vielleicht, aber nach derzeitigem Informationsstand erachte ich das WAR PvP bzw RvR schon mal als sehr viel besser als das WoW-PvP, schon allein weil es viel mehr mit der Story, der Welt zu tun hat.

Kurze Zusammenfassung des PvP afaik:

WoW: "wir kämpfen in instanzierten BGs und Arenas ohne Bezug zur Spielwelt, ftw"-PvP. Gut, könnte man Open World-PvP dagegen halten schon mal bißchen besser, aber ich hab bisher noch nie Open World PvP in Action gesehen und ich zock auf nem RP-PvP-Server. Selbst in Terrokar, einem der wenigen noch aktiven OW-PvPs wird eher mal gewartet bis der Turm eingenommen wurde, dann holen wir ihn uns zurück, hin und her bis eine Fraktion keine Lust mehr hat und. Wenn Kämpfe, dann sind das Kämpfe zwischen paar Vereinzelten.

AoC: Noch kein implementiertes PvP-System, keine Belohnungen, keine Mali für Ganken (die ja kommen sollen, find ich ne gute Idee *thumbs up*), keinen echten Sinn hinter PvP außer Frustabbau.

HdRO: Keine Ahnung, hab das Game nie wirklich verfolgt.

EQ2: Sehr spät implementiertes PvP-System, schlecht eingebaut, auch heute noch enttäuschend was man hört (zock seit nem Jahr oder so nich mehr).

WAR klingt mit seinem RvR-System, das auch heute noch als einer der positivsten Punkte von DAoC genannt wird, da doch nach dem besten PvP imo.... Aber gut, jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## mantigore666 (7. Juli 2008)

"Bitte um Erklärung wie du zu der Idee kommst"

ok, ich muss gestehen, ich beziehe mich da hauptsächlich auf die forenbeiträge und vereinzelte
videos, die ich über war gesehen habe. darin kommt aber ganz klar zu tragen, dass es den leuten
eben nicht um rpg geht oder um questen (einige haben das wort so benutzt, dass ich direkt sehen
konnte, wie sie ausschlag davon bekamen LOL), sondern nur darum, "sich gegenseitig den schädel
einzuschlagen" (was ja a nicht schlimm ist und b nicht bös gemeint sein soll)
das ginge dann aber eindeutig richtung hack ´n´ slay, denn rpg würde zwar auch krieg bedeuten,
aber eher eingebettet in eine story, die eben nicht nur rudimentär sagt "da feind - killen!"


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

Najo... aber bei WAR is das eben teils RPG. Chaos-Trupp sieht Ordnungs-Leute - > draufkloppen. Zwerg sieht Ork -> draufkloppen. heißt ja auch _WAR_Hammer, die ganze Welt is mehr oder wenige dauernd im Krieg, daher passt ja PvP/RvR so gut. Leider könnten dann manche sagen "dann is ja auch ganken ok, im rp-mäßigen Sinn"... und tjo, ich wüßt nicht was ich dagegen halten soll. Wenn ein Diener des Chaos in Imperiums-Kind sieht (überspitzt) wird der wohl auch kaum denken "warten wir bis er groß ist, damit es ein fairer Kampf wird"... :/

Dann verstehen wird wohl under Hack&Slay was anderes. Hack&Slay is für mich wie aus Diablo (halt dem H&S schlechthin) = Massen von (meist schwachen) Feinden durch ich mich durchschnetzeln kann. Das is in nem MMO nich so, möchte nen Char sehn der sich zb gleichzeitig durch 20 etwa gleichlevelige Mobs kämpfen kann und nicht eingeht. Deines hört sich für mich wie *warte wieder* WoW-PvP an.

@Quests - völlig falsche Auffassung imo, grade Quests werden ja auch von den Entwicklern immer wieder hervorgehoben, speziell die Public Quests. Oder die Mittel die sie einbaun um Quests anders anzugehn als bisherige MMOs. Empfehlenswert hierzu: http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...ts_bitrate.html Gleich am Anfang "Quests->Story, Story->Quests" etc.

Wenn jemand bei WAR keine Quests machen will sondern _nur_ sinnlos draufkloppen is das wohl (hoffentlich Oo) kein repräsentativer Fan des Spiels.


----------



## mantigore666 (7. Juli 2008)

wenn war konsequent umgesetzt wird, kann es nicht fair sein, krieg ist nie fair ...
und wenn ich von 40 k ausgehe, dann gibts ja genügend "kanonenfutter", das einfach
hingemetzelt wird, oder halt geopfert, je nachdem von welcher seite aus man es sieht.

und ich fürchte, es wird durchaus genau DIE klientel anlocken, die auch jetzt gerne
leichencamping betreiben.....
es ist halt die frage, welche game-mechanik das dann verhindert.

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das "fans des spiels" sind, die nach "sinnloser" klopperei schreien,
aber sie schreien halt sehr laut nach WAR  ;-)


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> und ich fürchte, es wird durchaus genau DIE klientel anlocken, die auch jetzt gerne
> leichencamping betreiben.....
> es ist halt die frage, welche game-mechanik das dann verhindert.



Das Hühnchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ein High Level-Spieler in Lowie-Gebiete geht um zb zu ganken wird er automatisch in ein Chaos-Huhn mit 1HP und 1 Punkt Dmg verwandelt, damit wird Ganken schwer... Wie sie Leichencamping zb von mehrern Spielern auf einem einzelnen behandeln werden kA, aber es is ja afaik auch noch nicht bekannt wie das Todessystem ist, von dem her noch keine Ahnung inwiefern das überhaupt nötig wird oder nicht.

edit: Ach ja, vergessen... "War. War is always the same."
xD


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Ganken im Sinne von Low Level Spieler killen wird wie oben erklärt verhindert.

Leichencamping wird so verhindert, dass es kein Zurücklaufen zur Leiche gibt. Stirbt man, ersteht man am Friedhof wieder auf, und läuft von dort aus zum Kampfgebiet zurück (Oder man wird gleich gerezzt)

Zumindest hab ich das jetzt in einigen Videos so gesehen...korrigiert mich wenn ihr andere Infos habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Juli 2008)

nonentity schrieb:


> Das Hühnchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird dann ein 40er-Hogger-Hühnchenraid zur Leiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte die Kritik an der Grafik mal anders formulieren:
Wenn keine passende Fantasystimmung beim Spielen verschiedener Teilaspekte bleibt (sie darf/soll ruhig wechseln), stimmt etwas mit der Grafik und/oder dem Bewegungsverlauf nicht.
WoW z.B. ist dahingehend schlecht gelöst, weil am Anfang nur der Flug auf dem Reisegreifen und ein wenig normales Gehen in Städten etwas Atnosphäre einbrachten. Inzwischen provozieren fast alle Spieler den Port per Portstein oder Hexer, weil Reisen so unangenhem ist.
In DAoC war der unterstützende Speed von z.B. den Skalden ein arges Hindernis für Atmhosphäre. Sobald sich die "Stammgruppen" etabliert hatten, galt nur noch der enorme MAX-Speed mit dem Tunnelblick zum Ziel. Und nunja, ein Tunnelblick zeigt eben nur stumpfe Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (8. Juli 2008)

Glaub weiß schon was du meinst, bei WAR kann man zu dem Aspekt eben noch nich viel sagen, solange man nich selber in der Welt ist.

Was mich bei der Atmosphäre bei WoW gestört hat - ich war an WoW zu nem guten Teil wegen der Warcraft-Welt interessiert. Hab paar mal WC3 und WC3: FT durchgezockt, die Geschichte wurde damals ja für ein Strategiespiel super rübergebracht. Hatte mir in WoW davon ne Fortsetzung erhofft... aber was kam? Thrall etc. stehn doof in der Gegend rum, Kael'Thas isn Raid-Boss den man zb als Casual nie zu Gesicht bekommen wird (also mit dem Story-Part in The Eye, TdM is story-mäßig.... unbefriedigend). Die Warcraft-Story wird ja unter anderem von den Charakteren getragen, und den von ihnen verursachten Veränderungen in der Welt, zwei Punkte die bei WoW sehr schlecht bis gar nicht gelöst wurden.

Bei EQ2 war mein Haupt-Kritikpunkt an der Atmosphäre ein ähnlicher: Man wird von Anfang an auf Queynos oder Freeport getrimmt, mit den den beiden eindeutig etablierten Führerfiguren - die man aber im Spiel NIE (außer in der Betrayal-Quest wenn man die Stadt verrät... ähem... hä?) kennenlernt. Sowohl das Schloß in Queynos als auch die Zitadelle in Freeport waren von Release an verschlossen/nicht zugänglich und sinds afaik bis heute nicht. Man kann ne Gilde auf max Level haben, alle Spieler ebenso, schon fünfhundertmal die Welt gerettet, die höchsten Ehren etc. - aber man kommt nicht in das verdammte Schloß. Da is sogar das doofe Rumstehn von den WoW-Führern besser gelöst. Das war für mich ein massiver Atmosphäreverlust sowie Zeugnis von SOEs Unwilligkeit auf die Spieler zu hören oder am Spiel was an der Atmosphäre zu verbessern.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, Deine Beispiele treffen das was ich meine gut.


----------

